# Post de seguimiento del IBEX



## Burney (4 Sep 2007)

En este post iré poniendo gráficos y opiniones del IBEX.

Superada la resistencia de los 14380-14400 puntos, el IBEX se enfrenta a otra importante en los 14590-14600 puntos. Ya veremos si puede con ella o no...



Suerte y cuidado...

PD: El MACD diario ha dado seña de compra.


----------



## Sinca (5 Sep 2007)

No entiendo una papa de gráficos (hace 3 meses no entendia una papa de cotizaciones en general y mira....), pero prometo seguirlo, ya le he encontrado el gustillo...

Por cierto, que hago con las acciones de criteria? O mejor dicho, valen la pena?


----------



## Burney (5 Sep 2007)

Burney dijo:


> .



Miren en el gráfico el pequeño canal alcista (en el gráfico más pequeño de la izquierda, las lineas rojas). La base de ese canal está por la zona de los 14150 más o menos.

Habrá que ver lo que pasa si llega ahi el IBEX...


----------



## Burney (5 Sep 2007)

Sinca dijo:


> No entiendo una papa de gráficos (hace 3 meses no entendia una papa de cotizaciones en general y mira....), pero prometo seguirlo, ya le he encontrado el gustillo...
> 
> Por cierto, que hago con las acciones de criteria? O mejor dicho, valen la pena?



lo que no entiendas, pregunta.

Sobre lo de criteria, no tengo ni idea. Apenas he seguido el tema... pero yo no entraría en bolsa...


----------



## javso (5 Sep 2007)

Buen tropezón hoy, eh? 
¿Recogida de beneficios, o hay algo más?

Ha perdido casi todo lo ganado en los últimos días.


----------



## Burney (6 Sep 2007)

Grafico intradiario actualizado.

Atención al soporte del canal (linea roja). Veremos a ver si rebota en esa directriz o no...



Si lo rompe a la baja, los siguientes soportes están en los 14000 y luego en los 13850 puntos.

Si la aguantan y rebota... a lo mejor podrían llevar al ibex a buscar la linea superior del canal...


----------



## lordfirefax (6 Sep 2007)

Burney, los gráficos no salen.

Salu2 y gracias por tus comentarios


----------



## Collonasos (6 Sep 2007)

Muy buen post. Hoy está muy cerca del soporte inferior. si continua así Wall Street, mañana rebotará.


----------



## Burney (7 Sep 2007)

Collonasos dijo:


> Muy buen post. Hoy está muy cerca del soporte inferior. si continua así Wall Street, mañana rebotará.




Gracias, se intentará mejorar. 

El soporte lo perdió ayer, pero luego lo recuperó al cierre. Hoy lo ha vuelto a perder. Los proximos soportes son el 14000 y el 13840, que fué el minimo anterior.

Me estoy preparando para vender un par más de futurillos del SAN (ya tengo dos futuros vendidos)... si pierde el 12,95.


----------



## Burney (7 Sep 2007)

Burney dijo:


> Gracias, se intentará mejorar.
> 
> El soporte lo perdió ayer, pero luego lo recuperó al cierre. Hoy lo ha vuelto a perder. Los proximos soportes son el 14000 y el 13840, que fué el minimo anterior.
> 
> Me estoy preparando para vender un par más de futurillos del SAN (ya tengo dos futuros vendidos)... si pierde el 12,95.



voy a esperar a que el IBEX pierda el 13840 antes de abrir cortos en el SAN...


----------



## RedSixLima (7 Sep 2007)

Burney dijo:


> voy a esperar a que el IBEX pierda el 13840 antes de abrir cortos en el SAN...



07 Sep, 16:13

esta la cosa chunguilla. Estan todas las bolsas cayendo a plomo por el dato de empleo de EEUU. Hay que guardar la sangre fria. Espero un rebote la semana que viene.

R6L


----------



## Burney (7 Sep 2007)

RedSixLima dijo:


> 07 Sep, 16:13
> 
> esta la cosa chunguilla. Estan todas las bolsas cayendo a plomo por el dato de empleo de EEUU. Hay que guardar la sangre fria. Espero un rebote la semana que viene.
> 
> R6L



no lo he podido evitar, he vendido otro futuro a 13,05; zona que antes hacía de soporte (parece un pullback). Con éste ya tengo tres futuros vendidos, y esperando a la rotura de soporte para pillar más.


----------



## kalvin (7 Sep 2007)

Pos yo me he comprado ayer mi primer warrant¡¡¡ de SG sobre Ibex a 12500 mu majo, hoy ya tengo mi 30% de beneficio. A eso le llamo yo tener suerte. Saludos.


----------



## Burney (7 Sep 2007)

kalvin dijo:


> Pos yo me he comprado ayer mi primer warrant¡¡¡ de SG sobre Ibex a 12500 mu majo, hoy ya tengo mi 30% de beneficio. A eso le llamo yo tener suerte. Saludos.



felicidades. Ten mucho cuidado con los warrants que son una bomba de relojeria.

Por cierto, ¿qué vencimiento es?. Recuerda que las chuminadas esas del theta, valor temporal, volatilidad, etc... también influyen en el valor del warrant, a más cercano vencimiento, mayor influencia.

Por cierto, que putada me han hecho, en la subasta han subido 11 centimos las SAN. Que h.p. que son...


----------



## pisus_magnificus (7 Sep 2007)

Burney dijo:


> felicidades. Ten mucho cuidado con los warrants que son una bomba de relojeria.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿qué vencimiento es?. Recuerda que las chuminadas esas del theta, valor temporal, volatilidad, etc... también influyen en el valor del warrant.
> 
> Por cierto, que putada, en la subasta han subido 10 centimos las SAN. Que h.p. que son...



¿Que es el theta?


----------



## Burney (7 Sep 2007)

pisus_magnificus dijo:


> ¿Que es el theta?



La Theta mide la sensibilidad del valor del Warrant al paso del tiempo.

Si por ejemplo el theta de un warrant es 0,001, significa que cada dia que pase, su valor perderá 0.001 euros....


----------



## kalvin (7 Sep 2007)

Vence a 21 de diciembre de 2007, de todas maneras ha sido una inversion pequeñita, para probar, que de momento a mi tanta variable me sobrepasa. Se puede decir que ha sido la suerte del principiante sumado a los augurios de caida en picado del Ibex. Saludos.


----------



## Burney (10 Sep 2007)

Ahi pongo el grafico actualizado. 

Es clave el soporte de los 13600. Si los perdiera, no veo otro hasta los 13000.

Mis cortos del SAN los cerraré si llega a 12,50-12,60.


----------



## Morototeo (10 Sep 2007)

-------------------------------------------------morototeo-------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------game Over---------------------------------------------------.


----------



## Burney (10 Sep 2007)

Buenos dias:

Yo también espero una buena zurra hacia abajo. Pero hay que irlo confirmando con las roturas de soportes y directrices alcistas...

Recordad una cosa sobre la bolsa... cuando todos piensan que van a subir... acaba cayendo y a la inversa...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (10 Sep 2007)

Que ha ocurrido a las 14:00? Alguna noticia importante?

Las bolsas europeas van para arriba desde esa hora.


----------



## Burney (13 Sep 2007)

llevo unos dias de vagancia bursatil...

bueno, el SAN practicamente ha llegado al objetivo, que eran los +-12,50, por lo tanto ya he empezado a comprar futuros para cerrar todos los futuros que tenia vendidos.


Sobre el IBEX, impresionante fortaleza de TEF que nos ha salvado de estar en niveles inferiores...


----------



## Burney (13 Sep 2007)

uffffff menos mal que cerré los cortos del SAN esta mañana... 

Ahora el SAN está en zonas de soporte anterior, que ahora hace de resistencia. 

Ahora mismo no sabría decir si logrará superarlo o no, así que por ahora no voy a hacer nada hasta consultar el gráfico esta noche. 



PD: A las TEF le han dado un red bull...


----------



## Burney (13 Sep 2007)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Que ha ocurrido a las 14:00? Alguna noticia importante?
> 
> Las bolsas europeas van para arriba desde esa hora.



creo recordar que fué por un aumento de previsiones de ventas de Intel.


----------



## Burney (14 Sep 2007)

Buenos dias:

Por la zona del 13880 está la directriz inferior de un canal intradiario.

Veremos que pasa, si la rompiera a la baja sería una señal bastante bajista.


----------



## jose_80 (14 Sep 2007)

en estos momentos tiene bastante mala pinta...


----------



## Paulus (14 Sep 2007)

Burney dijo:


> PD: A las TEF le han dado un red bull...



Ya te digo!!! La barrera de los 18 se había resistido durante semanas, y de golpe y porrazo va y se carga la de los 19!!! :


----------



## Burney (14 Sep 2007)

jose_80 dijo:


> en estos momentos tiene bastante mala pinta...



Pues si que la tiene mala...




Imagino que antes hará un pullback a esa directriz alcista del canal que ha roto.

Los soportes están en 13825 y 13700.

Luego está el grande en 13600 (ver gráficos de más arriba), que si se pierde...

Una pena que la final ayer no me atreviera a volver a abrir cortos en SAN en 12,90... la verdad es que ahora mismo apostaría porque se va a los 12 euros...


----------



## Burney (14 Sep 2007)

Paulus dijo:


> Ya te digo!!! La barrera de los 18 se había resistido durante semanas, y de golpe y porrazo va y se carga la de los 19!!! :



pues si, aunque creo que la va a perder. Si tuviera que entrar, esperaría como mínimo al 18,30-18,35.

Saludos


----------



## Burney (17 Sep 2007)

Aprovecho este momento de descanso laboral para comentar cosas.

El viernes a ultima hora vendí 2 futuros del SAN vto. diciembre, y hoy he vendido otros 2 más vto. diciembre también, así que ahora mismo tengo 4 futuros vendidos (400 acciones).

Ahora mismo, mi opinión es que nos vamos al 13000 +-, y el SAN sigo diciendo que a 12, pero bueno, habrá que ver si finalmente el IBEX rompe los 13600...

PD: TEF creo que se irá a los entornos del 18,30.


----------



## Burney (17 Sep 2007)

Estoy esperando al nivel 13700 de IBEX, 12,60 del SAN, para abrir más cortos...

Objetivo del IBEX y del SAN alcanzados: vendido otro futuro del SAN a 12,61. Ya son 5.

(como se gire hacia arriba... menudo apuro). A rezar...

16:20: Comprados 2 futuros a 12,66 para cerrar los dos del viernes. Por si acaso... ahora tengo 3, 2 de los cuales en pérdidas.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (17 Sep 2007)

Gracias por tus post y mantenernos informados a todos, Burney.

He encontrado una página con extensiones para seguir la evoluciónd e los mercados con Firefox: espero que te/os pueda ser de utilidad.

http://www.currencytrading.net/2007/13-firefox-extensions-every-investor-needs/


----------



## Burney (18 Sep 2007)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> Gracias por tus post y mantenernos informados a todos, Burney.
> 
> He encontrado una página con extensiones para seguir la evoluciónd e los mercados con Firefox: espero que te/os pueda ser de utilidad.
> 
> http://www.currencytrading.net/2007/13-firefox-extensions-every-investor-needs/



De nada.

Anoche llegué a las 2 de la madrugada a casa y apenas pude echar un ojo 5 minutos al visualchart.

Aviso que el MACD de 60 minutos del IBEX y del SAN hacia una pequeña divergencia alcista, así que ojo a posibles rebotes. Cuando hay caidas fuertes es normal que las haya y no significa que tenga que rebotar obligatoriamente, pero conviene tenerlas presente para evitar "sustos" imprevistos (sobre todo, cuando se llega a zonas de soportes importantes, que no es el caso actual...).

Por ahora, sigo pensando en un viaje hasta el 13000 IBEX - 12,00 del SAN - 18,30 TEF.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (18 Sep 2007)

Por ahora va subiendo, ya ha superado los 13800.

Ayer en UK cayo Alliance & Leicester, y estaba claro que era por miedo irracional, hubiera sido un buen momento para comprar, hoy ha subido un 24%.


----------



## Burney (18 Sep 2007)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Por ahora va subiendo, ya ha superado los 13800.
> 
> Ayer en UK cayo Alliance & Leicester, y estaba claro que era por miedo irracional, hubiera sido un buen momento para comprar, hoy ha subido un 24%.



joder, las divergencias alcistas no son para tomarselas a broma... me acabo de conectar y veo que está en 13860. Qué putada, y yo con 3 futuros cortos del SAN... (me temo que las volvere a ver a 12,9X).

Parece que la llevaran al 13880-13900, que es donde está el 61,8% de retroceso de fibonacci del tramo bajista anterior...

Además, en grafico intradiario por ahi está el techo de un pequeño canal cogiendo el minimo de ayer y el de hoy con el máximo de ayer.

Habrá que vigilar los 13810-13820, maximos anteriores que ahora harán de soporte... (si los pierde dejará de ser alcista a cortísimo plazo), mientras estemos por encima de ese nivel no aconsejo abrir cortos.


13:17: Commerzbank al rescate... uffff que apuro he pasado...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (18 Sep 2007)

Barney, que broker online usas en Espanya?

Estoy pensando en activarme "la bolsa abierta" de la Caixa, pero seguro que es mucho mas barato con algun otro especializado.

Te parece buena idea comprar ahora que estan baratos para mantener a largo plazo? Que valores ves con futuro? Imagino que bancos y constructoras no, estoy pensando en electricas y renovables, Gamesa, Iberdrola, etc. Aunque con los tiempos que vienen los bancos pueden sacar buenos picos con sus subcontratas refinanciadoras y "creditos rapidos". El Santander si se efectua la compra de ABN supongo que pegara una buena subida.

Nos das alguna pista de tu cartera?


----------



## Burney (18 Sep 2007)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Barney, que broker online usas en Espanya?
> 
> Estoy pensando en activarme "la bolsa abierta" de la Caixa, pero seguro que es mucho mas barato con algun otro especializado.
> 
> ...




wenoooo, qué le habeis hecho al IBEX... no os puedo dejar solos...

Yo uso R4, es barata y da buen servicio. Y tiene hasta graficos interactivos en tiempo real... Así que aconsejo esa antes que la caixa.

Yo ahora en bolsa no compraba nada, al menos hasta que el IBEX llegue a los 13.000. 

Mi cartera es: liquidez. Es el más seguro  (sin contar con los tres futuros vendidos del SAN que ahora mismo los tengo en pérdidas )


----------



## Burney (18 Sep 2007)

A modo de curiosidad: mayores vendedores hoy del SAN:

MGV MA 111900 511000 -399100 
WRG MA 1767125 2180313 -413188 
CVX MA 1755900 2205774 -449874 
*BSN BI 1829896 2538729 -708833 
BSN MA 904575 1798976 -894401 
BSN VL 1097187 2450174 -1352987 *

¿Aprovechando para soltar lastre?... 

Pillines...

PD: BSN MA esta mañana estaba con +700.000.


17:08- Mi temor matutino convertido en pesadilla. Acabo de ver un canal bajista cuya directriz superior está ahora en 13,20. ¿Próximo objetivo?... mmm....


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (18 Sep 2007)

Barney, tu que eres un "mostro", a ver que te parece mi inversion en China (en otro hilo).


----------



## Burney (19 Sep 2007)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Barney, tu que eres un "mostro", a ver que te parece mi inversion en China (en otro hilo).



me sobrevaloras más que un piso de hoy en dia . 

Pues no tengo ni idea sobre tu inversión. Pero en las alturas que están los mercados y la situación económica mundial que se empieza a intuir..., yo no tendría nada comprado.

De hecho, las bajadas de tipos suelen coincidir con bajadas de las bolsas...

Pero bueno, quién sabe...yo ayer, por ejemplo,no hubiera comprado nada y mira que subida al final... más quizás la de mañana...

Suerte


----------



## Burney (19 Sep 2007)

Grafico actualizado. En principio imagino que el IBEX y el SAN atacaran las directrices superiores (lineas rojas) de sus respectivos canales bajistas: 14300-14400 del IBEX, 13.20-13.30 del SAN.

Si las rompen al alza... podrían seguir subiendo hasta.. ¿¡?...





Añadiré aqui un gráfico de TEF que hice para otro post. Ojo a la zona de 20,20-20,30 euros...


----------



## Burney (19 Sep 2007)

Wenas, por decir algo. Cuando llegué a las 11 y vi el mercado... uffff, casi me da un yuyu. Vaya petada de trasero me han dado, en fin es lo que pasa cuando no se respetan los stops, que el trasero se resiente. 

El SAN superó la directriz, veo que el IBEX está luchando contra la suya.

Lo normal por analisis técnico sería que llevaran a las SAN a los 13,15-13,20 para pullbackear la directriz bajista que ha superado, pero quién sabe...

Si llega ahi, miraré de soltar alguno de los futuros que tengo vendidos por si acaso quieren un vencimiento aún más arriba...

Mientras tanto, aprovechando la euforia, en el grupo Santander siguen saliendo de las SAN... (MRV es Mercavalor (Bankinter)

BTO MA 352956 1540627 -1187671 
BBVA BI 150000 1605400 -1455400 
MVR MA 352480 2110584 -1758104 
BSN MA 169729 2092627 -1922898 
BSN VL 657000 5051854 -4394854 

¿El maximo comprador?

*SGV BA 7504264 1283208 6221056 *
BCY MA 2978551 637749 2340802 
MBC MA 2000000 44719 1955281 

Societé Generale, sí, la misma de los futuros, los warrants, etc... teniendo en cuenta que el proximo vencimiento trimestral de este viernes...

PD: Si no recuerdo mal, el suelo del 2003 fué en los entornos de vencimiento trimestral de marzo...


----------



## Burney (20 Sep 2007)

Estaba echando un ojo al movimiento de brokers y veo algo "curioso":

Maximo comprador del SAN:

SGV BA 13884293 6575632 7308661 

El de TEF:

SGV BA 9857223 4003416 5853807 

El de BBVA:

SGV BA 7755289 3664972 4090317 

El mayor comprador con muchisima diferencia en esos valores directores del IBEX es Societé Generale. No sé si se están trabajando un vencimiento de derivados trimestral lo más arriba posible, o es por arbitraje entre el futuro y el contado. En vista del enorme volumen movido (entre compras y ventas, 20 millones de acciones), me decanto por lo segundo.

Así que yo no creo que detrás de esta subida tan brusca haya mucho dinero inversor entrando...

Ya veremos... pero mientras tanto el SAN anda que no suelta lastre en su propia accion...

BTO MA 1742798 3830797 -2087999 
MVR MA 707638 3374381 -2666743 
BSN MA 541673 3748959 -3207286 
BSN VL 709997 7932622 -7222625 

Esto va más allá del "dar liquidez"... 

En cuanto al mercado, si las SAN llegaran a 13,70-13,80 probablemente intentaré abrir un par de cortos buscando una corrección y también promediar con los otros cortos que tengo. Digo intentaré porque no siempre puedo seguir el mercado, a veces tengo reuniones, visitas, etc etc... como hoy y entonces no puedo seguir nada.

Aqui se puede ver la directriz roja gruesa que pasa por la zona de 13,70-13,80...


----------



## Burney (20 Sep 2007)

Un breve comentario. Leo en la web de carpatos que han salido más esqueletos en los armarios y por eso ha abierto a la baja.

Comentar que se sigue sin cerrar el hueco (gap) al alza de ayer, y que mientras no se cierre, lo "normal" por análisis técnico sería otro tramo más al alza...

Habrá que ver qué pasa con el gap, si lo cubren o no. El minimo estaba en el 14316. 

Habrá también que estar al tanto de noticias o presentación de resultados que puedan mover el mercado...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (21 Sep 2007)

Burney, a la espera estamos de tu comentario tras la semana.. Seguira el optimismo la semana que viene?


----------



## Gesunheit (23 Sep 2007)

Lanzo una pregunta, ¿qué son los puntos del Ibex?, ¿es la suma de los precios de todas las empresas que cotizan?. No sé cómo va y por la red no encontré nada :


----------



## Burney (24 Sep 2007)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Burney, a la espera estamos de tu comentario tras la semana.. Seguira el optimismo la semana que viene?




Hola:

Pues no lo tengo nada claro, asi que me remitiré a análisis técnico puro y duro. Mientras el gap siga sin cubrirse, lo "normal" sería que diera otro tirón alcista hasta el 14800-14900, que es donde hay una directriz que podría frenarlo (linea verde). Además, se está apoyando en la directriz bajista que ha roto, y eso suele ser un pullback para seguir subiendo.

El minimo del gap está en 14316, si se rompe a la baja, entonces lo normal sería que cubriera todo el gap hasta los 14000 puntos. 

Por supuesto que toca estar atento a noticias/presentaciones de resultados etc que puedan mover bruscamente el mercado a un lado u otro...

De todas formas, con visión de más largo plazo, yo sigo sin fiarme de este rebote. Creo que ha sido por temas de vencimiento trimestral...

Suerte a todos.




PD: Haciendo memoria de un gap similar a este recordé uno de cuando Greenspan bajó de golpe 50pb los intereses, allá por enero del 2001.

Pues bien, esto es lo que hizo el mercado: aguantar el gap sin taparlo varios dias, y luego acabó saliendo al alza, aunque como se vió, fué simplemente un rebote para luego seguir cayendo... que es más o menos lo que espero ahora.
Eso si, movimientos pasados no garantizan movimientos futuros :-D


----------



## Burney (24 Sep 2007)

Gesunheit dijo:


> Lanzo una pregunta, ¿qué son los puntos del Ibex?, ¿es la suma de los precios de todas las empresas que cotizan?. No sé cómo va y por la red no encontré nada :



Cada uno de los valores del IBEX 35 tienen una determinada ponderación, dependiendo creo recordar de su capitalización. Y es en base de la capitalización, con una formula rara como se calculan los puntos.

Saludos

PD: Lo que no dé la wikipedia... es que no existe jejejeje



> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibex_35
> 
> La fórmula utilizada para el cálculo del valor del Índice es: Ibex 35(t) = Ibex 35(t - 1) × Σ Capi(t) / [ Σ Capi(t - 1) ± J ] En donde:
> 
> ...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (24 Sep 2007)

Los mercados asiaticos han empezado con fuerza la semana. El Hang Seng de Hong Kong lleva por ahora una subida de un 2.75%. Puede que se contagie el optimismo hacia Europa.

Mi fondo de inversion esta basado en un 77% en Hong Kong, asi que buenas noticias, a ver en cuanto se revaloriza el fondo hoy...


----------



## Burney (24 Sep 2007)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Los mercados asiaticos han empezado con fuerza la semana. El Hang Seng de Hong Kong lleva por ahora una subida de un 2.75%. Puede que se contagie el optimismo hacia Europa.
> 
> Mi fondo de inversion esta basado en un 77% en Hong Kong, asi que buenas noticias, a ver en cuanto se revaloriza el fondo hoy...



por ahora ligeras subidas... veremos que pasa por la tarde...

A ver si tienes suerte con tu inversión en Hong Kong...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (25 Sep 2007)

Burney dijo:


> por ahora ligeras subidas... veremos que pasa por la tarde...
> 
> A ver si tienes suerte con tu inversión en Hong Kong...



226 euros gane ayer! 

Las bolsas europeas hoy parece que estan teniendo serias bajadas. El IBEX cae ahora 1.08% y el FTSE 1.18%


----------



## Burney (2 Oct 2007)

Perdon por mi ausencia de estos dias, en el que apenas he podido seguir el mercado...

Parece que al final el indice tira parriba, con el Dow y el Nasdaq superando el maximo anterior...

Viendo el grafico, veo la resistencia en el IBEX en la zona de los +-14800 puntos, que es donde está más o menos una directriz bajista (linea verde del grafico de arriba). 

Ojo que el MACD en graficos intradiarios de 60 minutos hay una muy a tener en cuenta DIVERGENCIA BAJISTA... pero claro... por el otro lado... con los indices americanos en nuevos máximos...

Suerte


----------



## Paulus (2 Oct 2007)

*Post de un ignorante en el tema bolsa, no tomar muy en serio, please *

¿No tenéis la sensación de que la bolsa lleva unos días (quizás semanas) que va un poco a su bola, pasando de las noticias negativas que se están publicando últimamente? Yo en el fondo me alegro, porque a ver si así mi fondo de pensiones consigue ponerse en rentabilidad positiva, pero no sé, me parece raro que, por ejemplo, Sacyr-Vallehermoso haya subido del orden de un 20% en unos pocos días....

Repito, servidor es un completo ignorante :o


----------



## Burney (10 Oct 2007)

Siento no poder hacer un seguimiento tan puntual como antes, pero es que apenas tengo tiempo estos dias.

Una rapida actualización. El Ibex intradiario está formando una figura tecnica llamada cuña alcista. Estas figuras, por regla general, suelen romperse a la baja... Pero antes de la _posible_ rotura, visto el cierre USA de hoy, espero una visita a la zona del 15000, que es donde pasa la linea superior de la cuña...

Suerte a todos


----------



## Burney (10 Oct 2007)

Paulus dijo:


> *Post de un ignorante en el tema bolsa, no tomar muy en serio, please *
> 
> ¿No tenéis la sensación de que la bolsa lleva unos días (quizás semanas) que va un poco a su bola, pasando de las noticias negativas que se están publicando últimamente? Yo en el fondo me alegro, porque a ver si así mi fondo de pensiones consigue ponerse en rentabilidad positiva, pero no sé, me parece raro que, por ejemplo, Sacyr-Vallehermoso haya subido del orden de un 20% en unos pocos días....
> 
> Repito, servidor es un completo ignorante :o



En la bolsa todos son/somos ignorantes... menos LOS QUE LA MUEVEN.


----------



## javso (10 Oct 2007)

Burney dijo:


> En la bolsa todos son/somos ignorantes... menos LOS QUE LA MUEVEN.



Pienso lo mismo.
A veces me pregunto para qué sirve en realidad la bolsa, desde el punto de vista de función social, porque desde el punto de vista especulativo, está muy claro. Lo que quiero decir es que lo mismo que se hace con acciones, se podría hacer con chapas, relojes, estampitas...


----------



## Burney (6 Nov 2007)

Perdon por el abandono del post. Trabajo y empresa han copado mi tiempo.

No esperaba en absoluto que el mercado llegara donde ha llegado, pero esto de la bolsa es así, a la que no te esperes...

Me he estado poniendo un poco al dia, y la verdad es que no sé qué puede pasar, si el mercado va a girar o si va a seguir subiendo. Pongo un gráfico en el que se ve cómo en gráficos diarios el SAN se mueve dentro de un gran canal alcista, y parece ir en busca de la banda superior de ese gran canal, lo que la llevaría a los 16 euros... En el IBEX, la banda superior estaría por encima del 16500. Mientras no se superen los máximos anteriores, esta opción alcista queda en _stand-by_.

En el muy corto plazo, no tengo ni idea de lo que pueden hacer. El SAN creo que debería corregir hasta los 14 euros antes de mayores aventuras alcistas, pero con una tendencia alcista tan fuerte...

Suerte.


<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/9724/sanibex51107wo8.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/></a><br/>


----------



## Burney (6 Nov 2007)

javso dijo:


> Pienso lo mismo.
> A veces me pregunto para qué sirve en realidad la bolsa, desde *el punto de vista de función social*, porque desde el punto de vista especulativo, está muy claro. Lo que quiero decir es que lo mismo que se hace con acciones, se podría hacer con chapas, relojes, estampitas...



La tienen. Por ejemplo posibilitan a la gente que invierte a largo (no especuladora) el recibir dividendos de las grandes empresas... y hasta ganar dinero con la revalorización de las acciones de las empresas.


----------



## Burney (8 Nov 2007)

> En el muy corto plazo, no tengo ni idea de lo que pueden hacer. El SAN creo que debería corregir hasta los 14 euros antes de mayores aventuras alcistas, pero con una tendencia alcista tan fuerte...



Visto el cierre USA de ayer... y que los futuros vienen muy negativos... (en el after CSCO se ha desplomado casi un 9%) no se yo si aguantarán los 14 euros...

A tener en cuenta que una simple corrección del 38,2% de fibonacci de toda la subida del IBEX desde el 13500 al 16.000, lo llevaría al 15.040... Los del SAN los teneis en el último de los gráficos.

Aprovecho para poneros un enlace para seguir los futuros USA:

http://www.cme.com/trading/dta/del/globex.html


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Nov 2007)

Comprados unos poquitos puts sobre el Ibex a 14000 para junio del año que viene.

Y he añadido a la bolsa otros calls sobre la plata tb a 15 también para el año que viene.

A ver como se da la cosa

pero no os preocupeis que yo nunca meto mas del 10% de lo que tengo en warrants, como tiene que ser


----------



## Burney (8 Nov 2007)

blackholesun dijo:


> Comprados unos poquitos puts sobre el Ibex a 14000 para junio del año que viene.
> 
> Y he añadido a la bolsa otros calls sobre la plata tb a 15 también para el año que viene.
> 
> ...




Alucino con la fortaleza del IBEX. 

Black, te recomendaria que picotearas alguna call del IBEX con strike alto por si acaso...

Yo esperaba al 15.000 para picotear alguna... pero en vista de cómo está aguantando el IBEX... ya hasta empiezo a dudar de que llegue...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Nov 2007)

Burney dijo:


> Alucino con la fortaleza del IBEX.
> 
> Black, te recomendaria que picotearas alguna call del IBEX con strike alto por si acaso...
> 
> Yo esperaba al 15.000 para picotear alguna... pero en vista de cómo está aguantando el IBEX... ya hasta empiezo a dudar de que llegue...



burney no pienso hacer doble cobertura, es que no veo fundamentales en esto de la subida, el otro día hoy que la acción de telefonica está sobrevalorada un 30% y es lo que está manteniendo al ibex, por eso he jugado un poco, mas que nada para divertirme que no es mucho dinero.

Al ser de aquí al año que viene (6 de junio), a poco que baje el ibex el put me va a subir un pocobastante, juego con eso y espero no equivocarme, no creo que pueda subir mucho más, pero repito es mi opinión y mi dinero

Lo de la plata lo mismo, como la gente se piense que oro está caro, a donde va a ir, pues a por la plata (el cobre ya está bastante subido), y ahora que lo pienso voy a comprar otro put sobre el petroleo, si ya se que a largo plazo se irá por encima de los 100 dolares, pero como tenga una bajada a los 80 y hayas comprado un put a 90 te forras


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (8 Nov 2007)

ademas lo ves en las graficas que acabas de poner el ibex responde bastante bien al mac

y ahora empieza a estar sobrecomprado (un poco).


----------



## Burney (22 Nov 2007)

Buenos dias:

Veo posibilidades de rebote en el IBEX hasta los 15550-15570 +-.

En principio, ese debería ser un punto de apertura de cortos. En un rato miraré de subir algún gráfico.

--------

He ahi el gráfico. La rotura del minimo de ayer invalidará esta previsión.


----------



## Burney (22 Nov 2007)

Joder, me he quedado a 3 centimos de poder abrir los cortos en el futuro del SAN que queria en el punto objetivo del rebote que esperaba (el SAN prácticamente ha cumplido con el rebote, el IBEX en cambio parece que no va a rebotar...) 

En fin, es evidente que la tendencia a corto es bajista y ahora mismo creo que es preferible usar los rebotes para intentar abrir cortos lo más arriba que se pueda, en vez de intentar abrir largos lo más abajo que se pueda.


----------



## Burney (26 Nov 2007)

Aunque se hizo muy de rogar, tanto que ya dudé de él, al final hubo rebote y hemos llegado a la zona de objetivo.

En principio no creo que suba mucho más, pero habrá que estar atento por si acaso... 

sigo esperando a ver si el san llega a la zona de 14,65 para abrir un par de cortos.


----------



## The Cool Spot (26 Nov 2007)

La bolsa española es un juego de trileros. A veces se puede intentar "ir con los trileros" a ver si se la pegas al que tienes al lado, que a su vez se la intenta pegar al trilero (pobre de el ), pero la mayoria de las veces el trilero se la pega al que tu se la intentas pegar... y a ti tambien.

Coincido en que el ibex desde agosto es una piscina de tiburones. No hay mas que ver los bandazos que pega en intradia desde entonces. A ver si pega un buen bajonazo y se puede entrar con un minimo de tranquilidad. Me ando enterando a ver como funciona lo de los puts, que esto esta que revienta por todos lados, me parece que los trileros andan a punto de salir pitando con la mesa de camping y la bolita.

PD: Por cierto, hablando de puts, en algun mensaje que no encuentro se decia que los warrants, pese a ser casi iguales a las opciones, eran mucho mas peligrosos, alguien podria explicarme por que?


----------



## Burney (27 Nov 2007)

demiOtser dijo:


> Ojo a la bolsa española, que no está para principiantes ni advenedizos. Hablo por mí, claro. Ahora mismo, es territorio de audaces, y yo al menos no lo soy.
> 
> Perdón por el off-topic, pero voy a meter una secuencia de comentarios del analista al cargo de la sección de intra-día en bolsamanía.com. Tiene un "estilo" distinto a Cárpatos, pero a veces me resulta desternillante .
> 
> ...



El mangoneo son cosas "clasicas" de este mercado, en el que se mezclan cuidadores, especuladores, programas de arbitraje, etc etc...

el gráfico de c/p no me gusta nada. No descartaría que se fuera hacia los 21 €...


----------



## Burney (27 Nov 2007)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> La bolsa española es un juego de trileros. A veces se puede intentar "ir con los trileros" a ver si se la pegas al que tienes al lado, que a su vez se la intenta pegar al trilero (pobre de el ), pero la mayoria de las veces el trilero se la pega al que tu se la intentas pegar... y a ti tambien.
> 
> Coincido en que el ibex desde agosto es una piscina de tiburones. No hay mas que ver los bandazos que pega en intradia desde entonces. A ver si pega un buen bajonazo y se puede entrar con un minimo de tranquilidad. Me ando enterando a ver como funciona lo de los puts, que esto esta que revienta por todos lados, me parece que los trileros andan a punto de salir pitando con la mesa de camping y la bolita.
> 
> PD: Por cierto, hablando de puts, en algun mensaje que no encuentro se decia que los warrants, pese a ser casi iguales a las opciones, eran mucho mas peligrosos, alguien podria explicarme por que?




es evidente que las bolsas están "manipuladas". Si no lo fueran, sería imposible "seguirlas" y anticiparse, ya que no tendrían orden ni concierto ni sentido, sería loteria pura.

El trabajo está es intentar aprender cómo la manipulan: donde van a sujetar el precio, dónde van a sacar papel para pararlo en una subida, etc. Y luego ya queda en manos de la suerte que aciertes o no cuando intentas anticiparte. Ahora por ejemplo llevo un par de dias que parece que vuelvo a estar en racha y más o menos voy adelantandome al IBEX, a ver cuanto me dura la racha... pero otras veces tengo rachas inversas y voy justo al revés y no acierto una...

Los warrants son más o menos igual de peligrosos que las opciones. La diferencia más destacable es que los warrants suelen ser a vencimientos muy largos, y las opciones a vencimientos más cortos.


----------



## Burney (27 Nov 2007)

La zona de objetivo fue respetada y el rebote finiquitado. 

El proximo objetivo del IBEX (no necesariamente para mañana ojo) podrían ser los 14800 puntos +- y en el SAN los 14,10-14,15 €. 

Y ojo porque el rebote ahí podría ser de consideración...

--------------

PD: Visto cómo estan ahora los futuros del Globex (no se el motivo para la subida tan brutal), subo el posible objetivo a corto en el el 15080-15100:

S&P 500 DEC07 1424.50 +1520 
E-MINI DEC07 1424.75 +1550 
E-MINI MAR08 1433.50 B +1550 
NSDQ100 DEC07 2015.00 A +1500 
E-NASDAQ DEC07 2014.50 +1450

El motivo de las subidas del Globex es, según Carpatos:

"Pero todo este mal ambiente se está viendo compensando a estas horas por un motivo clave:

- El anuncio de Citigroup realizado durante la noche de que está vendiendo el 4,9% de sus acciones al organismo inversor de Abu Dhabi, por 7.500 millones de euros para conseguir liquidez para arreglar sus muy serios problemas.
Ya este país había salido al rescate del banco en 1991 cuando el banco tenía problemas.
Esta noticia está haciendo subir fuertemente a los futuros americanos en el Globex y ha conseguido que el Nikkei cerrara al alza. La sesión en Japón ha sido de auténtica locura, y entre el máximo y el mínimo del día hay una diferencia de más de 500 puntos. Se abría con desplome pero tras las noticias de Citigroup se daba la vuelta. Curiosamente Citigroup que cotiza en Japón, cerraba allí con una bajada del 4,5 % tras haber estado en positivo.

Si somos ortodoxos no parece que este tipo de medidas desesperadas sean para celebrar tantol, pues a fin de cuentas es el reconocimiento de una grave crisis, pero de momento así se lo están tomando los mercadosy seguramente tendremos hoy volatilidad y turbulencias como ya ha pasado en Japón."


----------



## Burney (29 Nov 2007)

Antes de nada, decir que entre los foros de bolsa está muy bien considerada la división financiera de este broker (eso si, no tanto como Bestinver, que es la reina absoluta). 

Resulta que el movimiento de compras/ventas del SAN ha sido hoy:

SGV BA 5459302 1111990 4347312 
SGV MA 3617558 733390 2884168 
BYM MA 6223256 3773262 2449994 
BBVA BI 3312730 994961 2317769 
MLC MA 2544563 1063343 1481220 
INT VL 1961214 977747 983467 
ACF MA 2494639 2002867 491772 
IBS MA 326657 35694 290963 
BRC MA 242504 8184 234320 
BIC BA 179025 44050 134975 
BCY MA 2709356 2589657 119699 
BSN BA 733505 619947 113558 
MBC MA 763879 656453 107426 
BTO BA 781134 686750 94384 
BBVA BA 86071 0 86071 
IMV MA 2664079 2587652 76427 
LNK MA 1597359 1547159 50200 
BFI BA 48700 5210 43490 
BYM VL 38437 2440 35997 
RT4 MA 166185 132206 33979 
NDK VL 41263 13975 27288 
IMV BA 20600 0 20600 
BKP BA 11300 1041 10259 
BPI MA 10100 0 10100 
BIC MA 22464 16000 6464 
SFT MA 31072 25717 5355 
SGA MA 63735 60423 3312 
GVC BA 5135439 5132189 3250 
IMV VL 2384 0 2384 
ACF BA 3398 1146 2252 
ABA BA 6808 5808 1000 
BFI VL 1000 500 500 
CLP BI 350 50 300 
INT BA 207 0 207 
EDL BA 2700 2500 200 
CMF BA 1100000 1100000 0 
ADP BA 4665796 4665796 0 
CBS BA 370 566 -196 
FND MA 0 350 -350 
MGV MA 54620 55000 -380 
INT MA 0 500 -500 
IBS VA 100 600 -500 
CAI VL 6320 6828 -508 
GEF MA 50000 50605 -605 
GCO BA 10729877 10730635 -758 
BSN VL 0 851 -851 
GPM MA 5500 6500 -1000 
ACF VL 1000 3000 -2000 
BFS MA 6300 8500 -2200 
GSM VL 7940 11066 -3126 
ACA BA 605 4487 -3882 
BFI MA 1000 4970 -3970 
GCO VL 0 4320 -4320 
MVR BI 3327 7657 -4330 
ZAR MA 9669 15161 -5492 
GCO MA 10000 16000 -6000 
MVR MA 1510187 1526286 -16099 
EUP MA 8061 27944 -19883 
CAI BI 1000 24462 -23462 
NOR BI 9189 37601 -28412 
EDL MA 83300 112927 -29627 
DBS MA 778682 811158 -32476 
CAI BA 211385 254096 -42711 
IBS BA 862663 909383 -46720 
BIN MA 12251 59153 -46902 
FBK MA 121318 198531 -77213 
CMD MA 747571 945091 -197520 
BTO MA 589616 861824 -272208 
BSN BI 2042663 2432433 -389770 
CVX MA 516227 908991 -392764 
JBF MA 81100 512500 -431400 
BBVA MA 408984 896497 -487513 
BSN MA 2109491 2750597 -641106 
ABS MA 2858359 4342780 -1484421 
JPM MA 15199 2109086 -2093887 
*WRG MA 2795193 12470793 -9675600 * :

Total títulos negociados: 73717836 


Es un saldo vendedor muy considerable en un solo dia... muy rara vez lo he visto. ¿Algún pez gordo aprovechando el rebote para salir por patas?... 

Iré vigilando por si acaso... :

En un rato pondré un comentario sobre el "rebote" de consideración de hoy...


----------



## Burney (29 Nov 2007)

El minimo del IBEX se ha quedado a unos 70 puntos por encima del nivel que esperaba ayer por la mañana (15100). El SAN, se ha quedado a 2 centimos (14,17 €).

El rebote desde esos niveles ha sido considerable, tal como me pensaba que podría pasar. 

Ahora mismo, la verdad es que tengo muchas dudas sobre qué puede pasar en este rebote; antes de dar una previsión quiero ver la apertura de mañana y también si mañana el IBEX supera el 15700 o no (es un nivel importante: el 61,8% de corrección del tramo bajista 16050-15170). 

Y de paso, ver también cómo están los futuros USA mañana en la apertura.


----------



## MNSV (29 Nov 2007)

¿y si empieza el rally de diciembre?
USA sale de una corrección sana de -10%.
FTSE100 también.
CAD tiene ganas.
Y los bancos se están moviendo (compra de part. en Fortis, Citigroup, Bankinter.......) lo que supone una subida casi segura del IBEX (SAN y BBVA junto con el valor refugio de TEF que puede irse al 24€).

Liquidez hay en el mercado ya que en estas dos semanas a los fondos los han dejado secos y se está relajando los bonos.

¿que opinas?


----------



## Burney (29 Nov 2007)

MNSV dijo:


> ¿y si empieza el rally de diciembre?
> USA sale de una corrección sana de -10%.
> FTSE100 también.
> CAD tiene ganas.
> ...




Buenos dias:

Pues no se si es el comienzo del rally de Diciembre o no... todavia es pronto para saberlo. Prefiero ir poco a poco porque este es un momento bursátil bastante dificil: por ahora habrá que superar los 15700 (acabo de ver que esta mañana en cuanto ha olido ese nivel, ha bajado casi 100 puntos) y luego...

Un saludo


----------



## Burney (30 Nov 2007)

Para mañana tenemos dos niveles: el 15700 por arriba y 15485 por abajo.

Con el cierre tan neutral de Wall Street hoy... a saber...

Ahora mismo me decantaria porque al final superaremos el 15700 y que podríamos irnos al 16000 de nuevo. Pero hasta que no se supere ese nivel y una pequeña directriz bajista que pasa por el 15750+-...


----------



## MNSV (30 Nov 2007)

Parece que entra dinero por fin.

Bonos, oro y petróleo bajando.

Bolsas asiáticas, europeas y americanas subiendo.

Al Ibex le está entrando dinero casi en todos los valores y parece que vamos a cerrar por encima del 15700.

Aunque la volatilidad americana hace que no podamos saber hasta media hora antes cómo va a cerrrar.

Creo que mientras que mantengan el BBVA el 17, el SAN el 15,60 y TEF los 23 tendremos el Ibex por encima del 15700 luchando por el 16.000.

Si esto es el rally, creo que tendremos al menos dos semanas alcistas, hasta el 11 y 12 de diciembre aseguradas. En este caso, no quiero ni pensar cómo será la 3ª, en concreto los días 15 a 19 con los nervios que hay en los interbancarios.

Un Saludo.


----------



## Burney (4 Ene 2008)

demiOtser dijo:


> ¡Arriba!
> 
> Los comentarios que se escriben en este hilo me resultan de interés.
> 
> ...



jajajajaj vaya, asi que tenia un seguidor...

lo siento, es que ultimamente apenas he tenido tiempo para seguir el mercado...

Poco puedo decir, salvo comentar el evidente doble techo del IBEX en los 16000. Señal muy bajista el perder los 15100. Si el IBEX rebotase hasta esa zona sería de lujo para abrir cortos.

Para abrir largos (o cerrar cortos) intentando cazar un rebote de sobreventa, esperaria al 14450-14500, pero eso si, con un stop sagrado y no muy lejano. Porque el siguiente objetivo da algo de miedo...

Suerte.

PD: El BBVA y el SAN tienen unas respectivas directrices alcistas de corto plazo en 16,40 y 14,40 +- que si las pierden podrían dar un latigazo a la baja. El del BBVA es una directriz de 4 meses, asi que probablemente le den más caña bajista a él (aunque por el otro lado, el SAN ha subido más...


----------



## Burney (8 Ene 2008)

Al final hubo rebote en el 14500 (bueno, en el 14510 )

En mi opinión, al rebote podría quedarle muy poco. Quizás como mucho el 14850...

Así que estad atentos si teneis algo comprado. Y más aún si es a corto. Si el IBEX rompiera a la baja el nivel de 14700 puntos... (mientras no se pierda ese nivel, se puede mantener por si el rebote fuera mayor...)


----------



## Burney (8 Ene 2008)

ya tenemos el IBEX en el 14700. Si no aguantara...


Añadido: Visto el cierre de USA, el rebote se puede dar por finalizado. Ahora para el corto plazo, tengo tres hipotesis: 
1- que se irá al 13500-13600 (visto la fortaleza de TEF, lo veo poco probable),
2- que se irá al 14.000-14100 +- 
3- que aguantará el 14450-14500.

Por ahora me quedaría con la 2, pero mientras aguante el soporte de los 14500... 

PD: Echad un ojo al post del Nasdaq, éste indice se encuentra ya muy proximo a una zona de soporte muy importante y a tener en cuenta. Si aguantara, tendríamos un rebote interesante...


----------



## Burney (9 Ene 2008)

Acabo de leer en la web de Carpatos que esta noche Alcoa presenta resultados. Habrá que estar atento a lo que digan, con los nervios que hay ahora cualquier cosa buena o mala que digan puede mover mercado...

Por ahora, me decantaría por el 14000-14100 como proximo destino... ya veremos...


----------



## Burney (9 Ene 2008)

demiOtser dijo:


> Yo diría que la opción 3 para el corto plazo, con riesgo de ir a la 2 a medio plazo.
> 
> El gráfico del Nasdaq es complicado, pero el del S&P es más preocupante. Un enlace, en la web de Cárpatos:
> * http://www.sersansistemas.com/volatilidad/VIX_SP500/sp500_vix_mp.png
> ...




hola, vista la fortaleza de TEF (con lo que ha caido el mercado en general, y TEF ha pasado de 21,40 a 22,60 , por lo que ahora mismo también me decantaría por la opción 3.

Además, en los 14450-14470 está el 61,8% de retroceso de fibonacci del tramo 13500-16050... si aguantase ese nivel yo no descartaría nuevos maximos...


----------



## Burney (10 Ene 2008)

Otra vez el IBEX vuelve al soporte. Ahora mismo no sé qué va a pasar.

Estoy siguiendo varios valores:
ACX para entrar en la zona de 15€ (ver análisis que hice el dia 6-1-08)
AVZ para entrar en la zona de 1,80-1,90. (aunque a 2 quizás ya entre). Lo mismo, también puse gráfico en un post.
DGI a 0,91 (de este miraré de ponerlo en cuanto pueda).

hay alguno más pero ahora no lo recuerdo.

Esos son los soportes y objetivos de caida que tengo según mis análisis, por lo tanto estoy sin comprar nada. 

Si rompe el soporte de 14450-14500, con destino a la zona de los entornos del 14.000, sería normal que los soportes indicados en esos valores se alcanzaran.

Suerte.

PD: Leo en la web de Carpatos que esta tarde/noche habla Bernanke, presidente de la FED....


----------



## Burney (11 Ene 2008)

Adjunto gráfico del IBEX. En el grafico inferior izquierda está el grafico en intradiario, en el que se ve claramente la directriz bajista de color rojo, que ahora estaría por los 14700.

Habrá que estar atento a esa directriz, si la rompiera sería una señal alcista importante, y nos podría dar un objetivo mínimo de la zona de 15.000.

También se ve cómo hasta en tres veces el 14480-14500 ha hecho de soporte. Es evidente que si se perdiera ese nivel daría un tirón a la baja.

Así pues, están esos dos niveles clave: 14700 por arriba y 14500 por abajo. El que caiga primero dará la señal.

Suerte


----------



## Burney (15 Ene 2008)

Prácticamente estamos en la zona objetivo de 14000-14100. Es por aqui donde tenemos una directriz alcista bastante importante. Si se pierde sería para preocuparse... 

Ahora mismo acabo de leer a Carpatos y la verdad es que la ristra de datos malos o muy malos que han salido hoy empiezan a ser graves. Aunque conociendo el mercado, a lo mejor nos salen con que como son tan malos se acelerarán las bajadas de tipos... y nos rebotan el mercado.

A ver qué pasa... yo creo que va a rebotar, pero hasta la noche, cuando pueda actualizar el Visual Chart... (desde hace 3-4 dias no he podido mirar nada...).

PD: Esta noche Intel da resultados... así que mañana podemos tener una apertura movida dependiendo de cómo sean... (y las previsiones que den...)

PD2- Por si acaso hay rebote, he comprado una call del SAN, strike 14 vto. marzo, a 0,25...


----------



## Tezifon (15 Ene 2008)

Estan saliendo los resultados de la banca en eeuu y arrastrando al globo


----------



## Burney (16 Ene 2008)

Visto el cierre USA y como vienen los futuros Globex en negativo gracias a Intel (de 22,xx que cerró, en el after paso a 19,50, por gráfico tiene una directriz importante en 18), podemos casi dar por seguros los 13500-13600.

En ese nivel yo voy a comprar casi seguro al 99%. Unas cuantas calles del SAN (hoy compré una por si acaso... cagada), e intentaré pillar unas cuantas acciones de AVZ entre 1,85-2 € y si puedo unas DGI a 0,80-0.85+-. Prefiero comprar chicharros porque como han caido más, deberían rebotar más %.

Por cierto, atentos al futuro del crudo. Veo divergencias bajistas importantes y no me extrañaría que cayera con fuerza. Lo recalco porque eso podría "animar" a los mercados... (menos inflacion, más posibilidad de bajadas de tipos)

Suerte


----------



## Depeche (16 Ene 2008)

*Ibex*

El Ibex está en caida libre,no le veo soporte hasta el 13.520,nivel que habrá que ver si sirve para rebotar o si por el contrario contínua su senda bajista en las próximas sesiones,de perder el 13.520 yo personalmente pienso que se irá a buscar el 13.000.
Si quereis que os diga mi opinión personal sobre el ibex es que perderá todos estos niveles que he dicho y se dirigirá a los 12.000.
Hoy parece increible que pueda bajar a este nivel,pero yo apuesto por que va a tener una tendencia bajista fuerte hasta finalizarla en 12.000. A partir de ahí ya se podrá entrar otra vez tranquilamente para aprovechar una onda alcista.


----------



## Aldarius (17 Ene 2008)

Sé que no viene al cuento, pero hace unos días llamé para cancelar anticipadamente el deposito vinculado al 40% de la revalorización del IBEX del ING.
La cancelación será efectiva al final de periodo, usease, el 31 de enero. A día de contratación, el IBEX valía 13.725,8. Ayer, era de 13.817,1.
La incognita es:
¿Conseguiré que el IBEX llegue a ser superior que el día que lo contraté? Me da a mi que incluso sin ser pitoniso creo que no....
Afortunadamente, a día de hoy me llevaría 2,88€ por tener 1.082,51€ parados durante más de un año (lo contraté en octubre de 2006). Y como seguramente seguirá desplomándose, la compensación de 200€ por cada 6000€ invertidos me dará 36,08 de resultado final. Ahora entiendo porque la teleoperadora me comía la oreja con mantener el depósito , que coño iba a saber de economía o bolsa una teleoperadora...


----------



## Burney (18 Ene 2008)

Visto el cierre de USA, parece casi seguro que mañana visitaremos la zona de 13500. 

Lo que ya no sé es si aguantará o no. Si no aguantase, el proximo nivel de soporte sería el nivel del 13000, que fué el máximo del año 2000.

Como no sé qué va a pasar (por ahora me decanto por el rebote), decidiré sobre la marcha si hago compras o no (si puedo seguir el mercado).



Suerte

PD: Niveles de soporte importantes: 
SAN 12,30 euros
BBVA 14,10 euros
TEF 21,00 euros


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2008)

Bueno... pues al final se han perdido los 13500 y nos hemos ido directos al 13.000.

Creo que vamos a rebotar en este nivel. Si hay rebote, *NO hay que comprar*, hay que dejarlo subir para intentar abrir cortos lo más arriba posible. Si llegase al 13500 sería cojonudo, pero la verdad es que parece poco probable... y más con una apertura en gap, que refuerza la tendencia (vease el caso de AVZ y el gap alcista del otro dia).

Si no rebotamos ahi, no veo más soporte que el 12.000.

Por cierto, el SAN ha roto el maximo del 2000 que era de 12 euros, otro que no tiene soporte hasta los 10 euros.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (21 Ene 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Bueno... pues al final se han perdido los 13500 y nos hemos ido directos al 13.000.
> 
> Creo que vamos a rebotar en este nivel. Si hay rebote, *NO hay que comprar*, hay que dejarlo subir para intentar abrir cortos lo más arriba posible. Si llegase al 13500 sería cojonudo, pero la verdad es que parece poco probable... y más con una apertura en gap, que refuerza la tendencia (vease el caso de AVZ y el gap alcista del otro dia).
> 
> ...



yo espero un rebote y meter mas a corto

no creo que esta sea la ola definitiva, pero tal como esta la volatilidad no puedo decir nada, si estuviera dentro 

Hace un mes yo pensaba que iba a ocurrir un tsunami, y que simplemente lo que veiamos en el mundo financiero eran los pájaros volar encima de nuestras cabezas mientras estábamos tomando el sol en la playa.

Pues ahora mismo pienso que miro a mi alrededor mientras estoy tomando el sol en la playa y la gente está preguntando :"a donde ha ido el agua de la playa?"

Esto va por fases, y claramente el 2008 ha dado inicio de la siguiente fase.

Yo añadiría un dato más en la fase 7 de la burbuja, los grandes que se han quedado pillados en la burbuja se meten puñaladas entre ellos.



voy a ver si mis warrants vuelven al parquet porque los han sacado, y en una subida a 14000 carga más put, espero que


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (21 Ene 2008)

y me llegan por varias fuentes que esto es el adelanto de lo que s eprepara mañana en wall street

virgencita de mi vida


----------



## Burney (21 Ene 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> y me llegan por varias fuentes que esto es el adelanto de lo que s eprepara mañana en wall street
> 
> virgencita de mi vida



1º Para mañana en Wall Street... basta ver los futuros como estan ahora:

S&P 500 MAR08 1262.40 B -6290 
E-MINI MAR08 1262.50 -6275 
E-MINI JUN08 1268.00 B -6200 
NSDQ100 MAR08 1764.25 B -8525 
E-NASDAQ MAR08 1763.75 A -8575 

2º- Mucho cuidado con los warrants si vas a comprar puts. Ahora mismo están de volatilidad hasta arriba... 

Suerte


----------



## Burney (22 Ene 2008)

Varios foreros habiamos avisado en este hilo y en otros de la sala principal de que los 13500 puntos eran un soporte muy importante y que perderlo era muy grave, pero yo la verdad es que no me esperaba en absoluto esta caida tan vertical. 

Me esperaba incluso un rebote en 13000 porque fué el maximo del año 2000, pero nada, lo ha roto con fuerza y abajo.

Con esta volatilidad es muy dificil hablar de suelos, así que habrá que hablar de "zonas potenciales de inicio de rebotes". En el grafico adjunto se ven primero los 12.000, que me coinciden tanto por maximo anterior como por PS, y ya luego el siguiente soporte serían los entornos de los 10700 puntos. 

Por arriba resistencia importante en los 13500 puntos. Que además es el fin del gap de apertura a la baja de hoy (ojo que normalmente despues de la caida inicial suelen atacar esas zonas para intentar cerrarlas sin lograrlo y luego girarse a la baja). Y además, como hay rotura de directriz, "normalmente" suelen hacer un pullback a esa directriz antes de permitir que siga cayendo, pero ahora... a saber... 

Si llegara a esos 13500 puntos, sería ideal para abrir cortos a discrección.



Suerte



PD: Ojo que segun Carpatos, se dice que no sería descabellado bajadas de tipos sorpresa en USA.

----------
Visto el cierre de Asia, yo no me arriesgaría entrando en el 12.000, esperaría al 10700...


----------



## Burney (22 Ene 2008)

Al final la zona de los 12.000 ha hecho de soporte.

Hemos rebotado hasta justo la zona del minimo de ayer: los 12650 puntos. Esto es lo que tecnicamente se llama PULL-BACK. Y eso era lo que esperaba ayer que hiciera al llegar al 13.000, y no hizo.

Creo que si rompemos ese nivel hacia arriba, tendremos otro tirón alcista hasta quizás los 13500. Pero mientras sigamos por debajo, lo "normal" sería romper a la baja.

Ahora mismo estoy al 50%. Por un lado el PS me dice 13500, pero por otro lado la tendencia dice hacia abajo.

Operativa a seguir para quien pueda seguir el mercado: comprar sólo *si el IBEX supera los 12650 puntos.* Mientras siga por debajo de ese nivel, NO.


----------



## Burney (24 Ene 2008)

Rapidamente que estoy doblado de sueño. Reitero el nivel de 13500 como una posible zona maxima del rebote. Y como zona de pillar cortos... con destino a nuevos minimos (10700 puntos).

Suerte


----------



## Burney (25 Ene 2008)

Estamos casi llegando al 13500... veremos a ver qué pasa cuando llegue a los entornos de ese nivel...

Yo tengo a la venta un futuro del SAN a 12,27 (posición bajista), y dependiendo de como lo vea cuando llegue a objetivo, abrire alguno más o no.

Suerte


----------



## Burney (25 Ene 2008)

demiOtser dijo:


> Jornada con dudas en el Ibex hoy, aunque con ganancias de momento. Supongo que estarán esperando a que abran al otro lado del charco, para saber qué hacer.
> 
> Suerte con SAN. Yo, si se piña finalmente el Ibex bajando hasta el entorno de los 11000, entraré en el valor a largo. Y si no, entonces emplearé los jurdores (los dineros) en comprarme una Harley, que es una ilusión que tengo desde joven.
> 
> ...



Por ahora, parece que en verde gracias a MSFT. Veremos a ver que pasa con el Nasdaq cuando se encuentre con el entorno de los 2400 puntos... (ver post seguimiento indices americanos)

Gracias por lo del SAN. Aún no se me ha hecho, he rebajado hasta el 12,19 a ver si se hace.

El stop lo pongo en 12,35+- porque el SAN tiene su directriz alcista por los 13 euros y a lo mejor la llevan hasta allí para el clásico pullback.

Saludos

PD: Hoy a las 16:30 sale dato ECRI ese tan fiable para las recesiones. Como salga horroroso (como están saliendo ultimamente) podría ser el giro...

--------------------

PD: Al final se me ha hecho el futuro y ya está 15 ctms. por encima. Miraré de estar al tanto esta tarde, y si veo que el IBEX supera el 13500 con algo de holgura, cerraré la posicion asumiendo pérdidas.


----------



## Burney (28 Ene 2008)

Muy rápido que ahora estoy muy liado. Al tanto con el IBEX en grafico de 1 minuto, menudo HCH parece estar formando (no sé cómo ha sido el volumen, pero la figura está ahi); si pierde el 12800 nos daría un potencial de caida hasta el 12200 de un modo similar al de la subida precedente, en vertical.

Eso si, que nadie se anticipe salvo que lo vea muy muy claro y le guste el riesgo, hasta que no se rompa a la baja el 12800...


------
PD: Se me ha vendido hace un momento un futuro más del SAN (ya tengo 2 futuros vendidos). Lo dejé puesto esta mañana por si se acercaba a los 12 euros y al final... (y eso que hace un momento estuve a punto de quitarla dándola por imposible...). En fin, a ver qué pasa...


----------



## Burney (30 Ene 2008)

ante la incognita de lo que pase hoy con lo de la FED, he cerrado hace un momento uno de los futuros del SAN que tenia vendidos.

Como tengo una call strike 14 de hace unas semanas, me servirá de cobertura para el futuro que tengo vendido.


----------



## Burney (31 Ene 2008)

La rotura a la baja del 11,70 ha sido señal de cortos. Así que abierto otro futuro vendido del SAN, y pensando si abrir otro si vuelve a llegar el contado a 11,70...

He puesto a su vez a la compra 1 futuro a 11.33 para así cerrar el que abri el otro dia. (lo he rebajado a 11,06)

Recuerdo que mientras el IBEX no supere los 13500, el mercado es bajista y en mi opinión debería ir a por nuevos minimos.

Suerte

-------
Ahora que tengo un momento aprovecho para poner un grafico:



Aqui veis los soportes, y también se ve como el IBEX está aguantando justo en la pequeña directriz alcista. Si al final la rompe a la baja (mientras siga por encima, no se puede descartar un salto hasta los 13250, o sea hacia la linea roja) los objetivos de caida seria 12800, 12200 y 12000. Así que esperaré a la confirmación de esa rotura para vender algún futurillo más del SAN.

PD: Vease también como los 13000 que nos han sujetado esta mañana eran los maximos anteriores por 3 veces: por lo que una vez superado ese nivel, de resistencia ha pasado a soporte.

-------
Añadido otro futuro más vendido del SAN. Van 3...


----------



## Burney (4 Feb 2008)

Al final, entre lo de MBIA del jueves que hizo girar con fuerza a los USA, y lo de la OPA de Microsoft a Yahoo, han provocado un giro inesperado que me cogió a contrapie. Esto es la bolsa. 

El viernes tuve que, por precaución, cerrar los tres cortos que tenia, el más antiguo más o menos a precio, los otros dos con perdidas (intenté avisar pero no podia entrar en el foro). 

Ahora mismo, me decantaría por una visita a la zona de los 14.000 puntos o incluso algo más arriba, pero por ahora me abstengo de hacer previsión, ya que no lo tengo nada claro. 

Eso si, sigo creyendo que esto es un simple rebote y que veremos nuevos minimos.

Suerte


----------



## Burney (5 Feb 2008)

Muy rapido aprovechando la hora del cafe. Abierto un corto en el SAN antes con la rotura del 13,50 (daban ganas de pillar muchas más pero después de lo que me pasó la semana pasada... y encima como ahora no puedo casi seguir el mercado porque tengo mucho trabajo y reuniones...).

En fin, ojo que  si el IBEX rompe el soporte del 12800 (no creo que lo haga a la primera, pero cualquiera se fia con esta presión bajista) no tiene otro hasta el 12200 (ver el grafico de dos comentarios más arriba). Bueno, tiene uno muy pequeñito en el 12600 pero no parece muy de fiar.


PD: El viernes pillé un put del SAN: el S8 1050O. No le tenia mucha fe y al final... pero este va para largo.


----------



## Burney (12 Mar 2008)

Voy a intentar no abandonar este seguimiento que intentaba hacer del IBEX...

Podriamos decir que el IBEX se mueve a corto dentro de un canal ligeramente bajista, delimitado por las lineas de color rojo. Visto el cierre USA, parece que mañana podríamos ir hacia la banda superior de ese canal en 13500. Si llega a ese entorno y estoy siguiendo el mercado, probablemente intente abrir algún corto en el SAN ya que dudo que lo pueda superar al primer toque sin antes hacer una corrección... 

Atención porque si se superase ese nivel de 13500 (no estoy diciendo que lo vaya a hacer mañana, ni tampoco digo que lo vaya a superar, sólo aviso de esa posibilidad) podríamos ir al 14300-14400...

También os recuerdo que la semana que viene ya toca la triple hora bruja (vencimientos de opciones y futuros trimestrales). Atención porque en esas fechas suelen manipular mucho los mercados, y como hay mucho bajista con puts y futuros vendidos (ya sea para especular o usados como cobertura), probablemente intenten un vencimiento alcista.

Si mañana saco algo de tiempo, os explicaré el tema de los retrocesos de fibonacci. En mi opinión, quien quiera moverse en la bolsa, debe tenerlos en cuenta. Mañana vereis por qué.

<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/6094/ibex11308bin2.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/></a><br/>


----------



## perico de los palotes (1 Abr 2008)

Hace mucho que no leemos al maestro Burney comentar la evolución del Ibex.
Este topic está un poco abandonado a su suerte.


----------



## Burney (1 Abr 2008)

perico de los palotes dijo:


> Hace mucho que no leemos al maestro Burney comentar la evolución del Ibex.
> Este topic está un poco abandonado a su suerte.




precisamente iba a entrar para avisar de que si el IBEX rompe el 13650 el riesgo de ir al 14200-14300 ya si que es elevado. 

¿Maestro yo? jajajajjaa.

Que va, un simple aprendiz. Si fuera maestro sería millonario.

Es verdad que lo tengo un poco abandonado (aunque ultimamente puse comentarios y graficos en el post de "habeis visto el IBEX" que hay en el foro general), la verdad es que como posteaba y nadie decia nada, ni preguntaba ni nada... casi pensaba que hablaba solo. 

Saludos

PD: Ojo que el Nasdaq tiene una directriz bajista por la zona del 2440-2450...

PD2: La verdad es que no me fiaria de que rompa el 13650 sin antes corregir algo... venimos de muy abajo casi en vertical... esto casi parece panico alcista...


----------



## Burney (1 Abr 2008)

Acabo de ver en un grafico de muy largo plazo que ahora mismo el SAN en 13,30 estaría pullbackeando una directriz alcista que rompio hace meses.

Lo normal sería que no pudiera con ese nivel, pero quién sabe...

Dadme un momento y subo aqui el grafico, y que cada uno juzgue como crea.





----------
Añado un enlace que aclara lo que es un pullback:
http://www.enlacesfinancieros.com/analisistecnico/tiposdeformacion2.htm

Veremos que pasa con la directriz y si hará pullback y se irá abajo o si por el contrario logra superarlo al alza..., pero teniendo en cuenta que preveo un 14200-14300 en el IBEX como posible objetivo a corto/medio... me es muy dificil imaginarme ese nivel sin que el SAN también suba bastante...

El nivel importante de soporte ahora son los 13600-13500 puntos, y lo normal sería que hagamos lo que hizo ACX hace un par de dias cuando superó los 17 euros y se fué del tiron a 17,40; que corrigió un poco hasta los 17 (es un buen ejemplo de pullback a una resistencia superada) y de ahi hasta los 17,71 del cierre de hoy. Al igual que los 17 euros fueron un buen punto de entrada con largos, los entornos del 13600 también deberían serlo.


----------



## perico de los palotes (2 Abr 2008)

Burney dijo:


> precisamente iba a entrar para avisar de que si el IBEX rompe el 13650 el riesgo de ir al 14200-14300 ya si que es elevado.
> 
> ¿Maestro yo? jajajajjaa.
> 
> ...




En mi trabajo tienes a 2 incondicionales que te leemos con verdadero interés.
Apenas posteamos porque nosotros sí que somos aprendices.
Es de agradecer que alguien se tome la molestia de escribir en el foro lo (poco-mucho) que sepa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Abr 2008)

demiOtser dijo:


> Ale-hop!
> 
> Aquí otro que también lee.
> 
> ...



Entra en prorealtime.com a mi es un software que me gusta bastante, además es muy fácil. Burney te dira el Visual Chart, que es el más conocido 

Un saludo.


----------



## Burney (27 Abr 2008)

Siento mucho tener este post (y el foro en general) algo abandonado, pero estoy fatal de tiempo. 

Atención a una posible y peligrosa figura técnica: el PULLBACK (los que no sepan de analisis tecnico que googleen o la busquen en un manual de análisis técnico).

En este grafico se ve cómo tanto el IBEX como el NASDAQ están muy cerca de tocar por debajo sus respectivas directrices alcistas (en el IBEX debe estar entre los 14200-14000 puntos). 

Mucho cuidado porque si se confirmasen estas figuras técnicas, a continuación vendría otro tramo bajista bastante importante, buscando nuevos minimos y todo, en el medio plazo. Yo apostaría porque así sea (por lo que he visto desde que hago seguimiento de mercados, en los indices suelen ser mucho más fiables estas figuras que con las acciones), pero hasta que no se confirme... 

Ahi va el grafico:

<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/2817/ibexnas27408my7.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/></a><br/>

---
Perico de los palotes: Un saludo pues para ti y tus compañeros.
Demiotser: Como bien ha adivinado _Las cosas a su cauce_, el que te recomiendo es el visualchart. A Partir de las 18:00 tienes actualizacion gratuita de acciones, y a partir de medianoche, de los indices. Si necesitas ayuda para moverte por él, me escribes aqui la pregunta y luego me avisas con un privado para que la vea en cuanto me conecte.


----------



## percebo (27 Abr 2008)

Es increible el tema del analisis tecnico, ayer mismo me parece que vi un video de un analista tecnico de intereconomia que comentaba que en caso de que el ibex llegase a los 14000, cojeria impulso para llegar hasta los 14500, entiendo que justo lo contrario a lo que dices tu.

El caso es que si me tengo que fiar de alguien lo tengo muy claro, del que no saca nada del consejo, asi que si sacas un poquito de tiempo para responder, esta figura de pullback, segun tu experiencia seguiria una bajada tan fuerte como la ultima?. 

Este tema engancha un monton, y eso que hasta ahora solo he metido cuatro duros para ver como funciona, el caso es que si consigues tiempo y puedes permitirte retomar este hilo aqui tienes otro lector fiel.

Un saludo.


----------



## percebo (27 Abr 2008)

repetido sorry


----------



## Burney (28 Abr 2008)

percebo dijo:


> Es increible el tema del analisis tecnico, ayer mismo me parece que vi un video de un analista tecnico de intereconomia que comentaba que en caso de que el ibex llegase a los 14000, cojeria impulso para llegar hasta los 14500, entiendo que justo lo contrario a lo que dices tu.
> 
> El caso es que si me tengo que fiar de alguien lo tengo muy claro, del que no saca nada del consejo, asi que si sacas un poquito de tiempo para responder, esta figura de pullback, segun tu experiencia seguiria una bajada tan fuerte como la ultima?.
> 
> ...



Buenas:

Hombre, yo no he dicho que en el muy corto plazo no podamos ver niveles superiores al 14000. De hecho, hablo incluso del 14200-14000 porque es por donde estaría más o menos esa linea de tendencia, y además porque en el grafico intradiario que también adjunto arriba a la izquierda (olvidé comentarlo antes) se ve otra linea de tendencia que ahora mismo pasaría por esos entornos. Por lo tanto, con una diferencia de +-300 puntos no creo que hayamos dado opiniones contrarias ese analista y yo. Simplemente estamos hablando de espacios temporales distintos (él a corto plazo, yo a medio).

Mi recomendación es que no te fies de nadie (ni siquiera de mi), simplemente analiza lo que dice sea quién sea, y estudia/contrasta sobre todo los motivos que da para justificar su opinión. Ten en cuenta que es casi imposible saber qué pasará en el mercado, con lo cual lo poco que tenemos para intentar movernos con criterio es el analisis tecnico, con la complicación añadida de que por ejemplo basta que se supere un nivel para formar una figura tecnica y a lo mejor si no lo superase formaría una figura técnica distinta e inversa. Por eso siempre intento hablar en condicional o suelo aconsejar esperar a que se confirme la superación o no. 

Recuerda también que los mercados se mueven a veces por hechos extraordinarios que puede convertir un analisis correcto en erroneo (y viceversa ). 

La figura del pullback, por la experiencia en que la he visto en casos de roturas de directrices bajistas o de directrices alcistas, han sido importantes cuando las directrices eran de largo plazo. De hecho, hay que tener en cuenta una cosa muy importante: que la rotura de una directriz significa en sí una confirmación de un cambio de tendencia. Las directrices alcistas en el IBEX-Nasdaq se perdieron a la baja, ahora falta por ver si se confirma esa rotura a la baja o no.

Intentaré no abandonar tanto el post. Saludos.


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2008)

Gracias por responder, no, si ya me imaginaba que no era cosa de tocar los 14000 e irse sobre la marcha a los 12500, pero me llamó la atencion tu post sobre el pullback, porque justamente el miercoles hice mi primera operacion en bolsa y precisamente estaba buscando una posible caida si llegaba a los 14000.
Habia comprado 4 calls por dos duros a 13900 y 14000 por si mas adelante llegaba el futuro de ibex a esos niveles vender 4 mini ibex (hoy trinque dos a 13800) para dejarlos correr a ver si sonaba la flauta y en tres semanas venia alguna corrección gorda y claro vi tu mensaje y me puse nervioso, ya veremos lo que pasa, si es una burrada lo que digo me lo dices sin problema que todavia estoy en fase de practicas (y por mucho tiempo me parece).
Una duda sobre la figura en concreto, me parece haber leido que una señal que la define es que el grafico suba sin casi volumen, yo el caso es que no se interpretar apenas los datos, pero me da la sensacion que precisamente ahora anda en niveles bajos de volumen, es asi?
Y una ultima cosa, hay alguna pagina u opcion en visual chart para ver un grafico intradia de sesiones anteriores?


----------



## Burney (28 Abr 2008)

> percebo dijo:
> 
> 
> > Gracias por responder, no, si ya me imaginaba que no era cosa de tocar los 14000 e irse sobre la marcha a los 12500, pero me llamó la atencion tu post sobre el pullback, porque justamente el miercoles hice mi primera operacion en bolsa y precisamente estaba buscando una posible caida si llegaba a los 14000.
> ...


----------



## percebo (28 Abr 2008)

Bueno yo no se si son dos duros o no, cuando los compre creo que los de 14000 a 85 y los de 13900 a 73 me parecio dinero, pero claro lo comparo con lo que valen ahora y me parecen dos duros, jejeje de hecho en el curro cuando se lo comente a los compis me dijeron que estaba loco por no venderlo todo y trincar los 350 de ganancia, el caso es que como no tengo ningun vicio caro pues para una vez que me da por despilfarrar en algo por lo menos que sea con alegria.
Ademas esta mañana como estaba motivado me compre 7 puts 13000 a 43, y 2 de 13100 a 53, alegria, el caso es que me imagino como acabara esto, 600 euros tirados y yo intentando interceptar la carta de los extractos del banco para que no lo vea mi mujer, jejejejeje, pero si no lo intento reviento.
Por cierto despues de poner el post he ido a un enlace que tu mismo pusiste sobre Analisis tecnico en un post antiguo http://www.enlacesfinancieros.com/analisistecnico/tiposdeformacion2.htm y en el se menciona lo del volumen bajo.
De todas maneras a mi no me hagas caso que tengo muy claro que no tengo ni repajolera idea de esto, pero cuando me obsesiono con algo no paro, asi que a mi ni caso.
No te habia entendido, las compre en strike 13900 y 14000 cuando el ibex iba por los 13500 mas o menos creo, el miercoles.


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2008)

Acabo de ver los graficos, como te lo curras, bueno si tienes razon puedo asegurarte que cuando pases por cadiz tendras todo el pescaito frito que te venga en gana.


----------



## percebo (29 Abr 2008)

Jejejeje, estoy deacuerdo contigo, donde se ponga un buen plato de gambas de huelva o langonstinos de san lucar que se quite el pescaito frito.

Bueno hoy no ha ido mal del todo, no se que sensacion teneis pero da la impresion de que hay miedo en el ambiente, ¿que os parece?, mañana si la cosa empieza un poco duditativa quizas venda un par de minis mas con un stop cortito. Al final palmare todo lo poquito que llevo en verde pero estoy con ganas de mas, hasta que no me lleve la primera ostia no me calmare un poco.

Por cierto, esto de operar con opciones del ibex es un rollo, menudas horquillas, es un robo, en el futuro del eurostoxx es igual? da la sensacion de ser una cosa un poquito mas seria que esto, pero como no puedo operar en ellos a traves de bankinter no tengo ni idea.


----------



## Burney (30 Abr 2008)

Aprovecho que tengo un rato libre para subir un grafico intradiario del IBEX.

Veo que esta mañana ha buscado apoyo en esa pequeña directriz alcista que está por el 135xx y ha rebotado al llegar ahi. El movimiento a corto está formando un pequeño triángulo con maximos decrecientes y minimos crecientes. Mientras siga dentro de esa figura técnica, lo más prudente sería esperar a que rompa a un lado u otro para incorporarnos a ese movimiento. Eso si, cuando rompa a un lado u otro podría hacerlo con fuerza.

Resistencias: 13900-14.000-14200 
Soportes:13570-13450-13200
(tened en cuenta que son niveles que van cambiando según van subiendo o bajando las directrices)

Suerte.





PD: Percebo, la verdad es que no sé si hay opciones del Eurostoxx, pero si sé que la horquilla de las opciones del IBEX son bestiales. De todas formas, cuando veas que la compra esta a 10 y la venta a 20, pon vender a 13 o comprar a 17; es lo que hago yo y muchas veces se ejecutan al momento.


----------



## percebo (30 Abr 2008)

Gracias por el consejo, hoy me he dado mi primera pequeña ostia, asi que por fin me he calmado un poco, al menos sigo en verde. 
Una cosa aqui os dejo un enlace al blog de Francisco LLinares en rankia, no se si lo conoceis, pero el caso es que a mi me da la impresion de que sabe de lo que habla, por su culpa estoy enganchado a esto, hay cosas como los spreeds que no acabo de entender del todo, pero los pocos pronosticos que le he visto, siempre a medio plazo, me parece que mirando a toro pasado,daba en la tecla y siempre mojandose.

Aqui lo dejo por si a alguno le interesa.

http://www.rankia.com/blog/llinares/

A mi me gusta mucho porque no se corta un pelo, os dejo un enlace de una respuesta que deja en un post, mas directo y claro imposible.

http://www.rankia.com/foro/completo.asp?mensaje=117214


----------



## MNSV (2 May 2008)

Festival (sobre todo bancario) para hoy día 2 de mayo por como terminaron en Nueva York y los ADR de SAN (+4%) y BBVA (+2,09%).


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 May 2008)

Joder, qué tentaciones tengo de vender un mini-ibex, está casi en 14000...

Soy un acojonao.

¿A alguien más le pasa lo mismo?


----------



## INVESTIGADEUR (2 May 2008)

Buena oportunidad para deshacerse de muertos...
Sobre todo para el que no quiera arriesgar mas en esta situacion, porque esto es una subidita de la montaña rusa retomar altura y caer a toda pastilla hacia unos cuantos bucles....

¡Que se animen otros!

:


----------



## percebo (2 May 2008)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joder, qué tentaciones tengo de vender un mini-ibex, está casi en 14000...
> 
> Soy un acojonao.
> 
> ¿A alguien más le pasa lo mismo?



Ya somos dos


----------



## Burney (6 May 2008)

Comentario muy rapido que a estas horas...

El viernes pasado se llegó al objetivo aproximado de 14200 (se quedó pocos puntos por debajo) que le había dado a este tramo correctivo desde minimos.

Creo que a corto debería haber corrección. Por ahora, me dan objetivos de corrección aproximada de 2390-2400 del nasdaq y 13550-13600 puntos del IBEX.

Esos son unos niveles que considero importantes a medio/largo plazo. 

Suerte

PD: Por cierto, ¿alguien que use el Visual consigue bajarse el grafico del SP500?. Me pone descargando... y asi se queda... en fin, si alguien lo tiene que me pase el ticker. Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## percebo (8 May 2008)

Coño Barney, asi no se vale, a ver si nos pasas la bola de cristal a los demas.

Lo has clavao, el nasdaq solo 34 puntos por encima del soporte que dijiste y el ibex seguro que mañana tira para abajo como un tiro.

Yo por desgracia, como puto novato que soy, en vez de seguir mi plan, me cague y ahora a mirar los toros desde la barrera, pero bueno por lo menos he ganado un poquito, casi na, pero los primeros bofetones para aprender me han salido medio gratis (solo he perdido dinero que nunca llego a ser mio) asi que me doy con un canto en los dientes.

Pues nada un placer leer tus comentarios.

Os dejo una cosa curiosa, un pavo que se filma mientras opera en internet, viendose en la pantalla el estado de sus cuentas y en el momento de la grabación va perdiendo unos 25.000 dolares, no se si será verdad o un fake, pero acojona verlo.

http://www.futuro-millonario.com/2008/01/25/toda-una-leccion-jugar-sin-stop/


----------



## Burney (8 May 2008)

Comentario muy rapido que estoy en el curro.

Ojo a la figura tecnica que se ha formado en el IBEX denominada ISLA. Si se confirmara (para ello, no debe tapar el gap de apertura a la baja de hoy, es decir, no puede llegar el indice a los niveles del cierre de ayer), es una señal tecnica clara de giro de tendencia al menos a corto plazo.

A quien le interese más detalles, que lo busque en google que ahora no puedo.

Suerte


----------



## percebo (10 May 2008)

Una curiosidad, si bien evidentemente el ibex no ha completado la figura que dices de la isla, mirando la del eurostoxx50, si no entiendo mal como funciona la figura que dices, me da la impresion que sí, que te parece a ti?.

Por cierto el ibex va a su puta bola da igual que caigan todos los indices mundiales, aqui no repercute nada, somos unos campeones, me supongo que cuando venga el castañazo nos pondremos al día todo de golpe.


----------



## Burney (12 May 2008)

percebo dijo:


> Una curiosidad, si bien evidentemente el ibex no ha completado la figura que dices de la isla, mirando la del eurostoxx50, si no entiendo mal como funciona la figura que dices, me da la impresion que sí, que te parece a ti?.
> 
> Por cierto el ibex va a su puta bola da igual que caigan todos los indices mundiales, aqui no repercute nada, somos unos campeones, me supongo que cuando venga el castañazo nos pondremos al día todo de golpe.



Buenas, al final el IBEX no hizo la figura (en el grafico arriba a la izquierda he puesto una isla de hace un par de años, no la olvido porque me hizo ganar un pico). Como se ve, consiste en una apertura con gap hacia un lado y otra apertura con gap hacia el otro; como en ese caso no lo tapó, se confirmó la figura con las consecuencias alcistas que se ven en ese grafico. En el eurostoxx50 la verdad es que no veo la figura, ni veo el gap por un lado ni por el otro.

En el caso del IBEX, se está encontrando por abajo con la directriz bajista que logró superar y que ahora le está sirviendo de soporte por tres veces ya, y por arriba una pequeña directriz bajista (linea de color verde). Practicamente se podría decir que esta dentro de un canal.

Lo razonable ahora sería esperar a ver si rompe la linea verde hacia arriba o si finalmente rompe a la baja la directriz que le está sirviendo de soporte. Los más arriesgados pueden probar con abrir largos en la parte inferior del canal o abrir cortos en la parte superior (con stops por si al final rompe y sale del canal).

Poco más puedo aportar ahora porque la verdad es que no sé hacia dónde va a salir el mercado. 

Suerte


----------



## Burney (22 May 2008)

Siento mucho no actualizar mucho el post estos dias, pero la verdad es que me ha sido imposible. La única manera de hacerlo es a estas horas...

Al tema. El IBEX chocó en el 14300 con la directriz de color rojo y como suele ser normal en estos casos, se ha venido abajo. 

Lo normal ahora sería que fuera a buscar apoyo a la directriz alcista de color verde, que está por la zona del 13450 (coincide con un nivel de fibonacci del tramo 12600-14300), aunque en 13650 puntos hay un retroceso de fibonacci que podría ayudarle a rebotar en intradia, pero lo veo debil como para arriesgarse a abrir largos ahi. Además... con el cierre USA tan bajista...

Ahora mismo, la estrategia que recomendaria es abrir largos si llega al 13450-13500 (directriz color verde) para intentar pillar al menos un rebote hasta los entornos del 13800, poniendo un stop por debajo de la directriz verde por si acaso porque si se rompiera a la baja esa directriz sería una señal muy muy bajista. No sólo contamos con la directriz para confiar en el rebote, también hay que tener en cuenta *la sobreventa *que habría despues de caer tan bruscamente cerca de 800 puntos...

Suerte


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 May 2008)

Mañana: Cifras de ventas de casas de segunda mano correspondientes al mes de abril en EEUU.

El cierre de hoy me ha parecido un poco raro, si mañana sigue subiendo a lo mejor me animo a abrir un corto durante media hora (de 17:30 a 18:00 o así ), Burney ilumínanos.


----------



## Sinca (2 Jun 2008)

Up, por lo que pueda passar hoy..... :


----------



## Burney (9 Jun 2008)

Ahi va una pequeña actualización. Sobre mi ultimo comentario, a pesar de que acerté en el rebote en el entorno de 13450, me equivoqué en la fuerza del rebote porque fué inferior al que me esperaba. Luego, como era lo normal, la rotura posterior de la directriz alcista de color verde ha sido el aviso del tramo bajista que vimos el jueves y viernes.

En principio no veo un soporte fiable hasta el 12580-12600. Imagino que en ese punto debería al menos rebotar...

Si se pierde el 12580 al cierre, entonces habrá que pensar en que se dirija a los minimos de hace unos meses: 11950. De todas formas, ahora mismo apostaría porque en 12600 puntos habrá un rebote por sobreventa y por ser un nivel de soporte. Aún así, tened mucho cuidado si intentais aprovechar rebotes con posiciones compradas, si se rompe el 12600 (dadle un filtro hasta el 12550) a la baja cerradlas sin dudar un segundo. Esta semana, con el tema de la huelga de transportistas probablemente tenga algo de tiempo libre y pueda seguir el mercado algo más de cerca y tener menos descuidado el post.

Suerte

PD: En el SAN el nivel de rebote no tengo claro si será el 11,80 o el 12,20.

PD2: Vease en el grafico pequeño el pullback más impresionante que nos han dibujado los cuidatas. Ya sólo falta un buen desplome tipico post-pullbacks y sería perfecto para ilustrar un manual de análisis técnico.


----------



## Burney (9 Jun 2008)

Burney dijo:


> > Quoteo este grafico que puse hace un tiempo porque sigo teniendo la misma previsión para el medio plazo, y como se ve (en el grafico pequeño de arriba), es bastante bajista con nuevos minimos.
> >
> > Percebo, ve ahorrando para gambas por si acaso...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Jun 2008)

Gracias Burney.

Es probable que tengamos drama en el IBEX en la semana que entra.


----------



## Burney (9 Jun 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias Burney.
> 
> Es probable que tengamos drama en el IBEX en la semana que entra.



De nada. Ya veremos dijo un ciego... pero cuidado que con mucho pesimismo ya se sabe... con lo puta que es la bolsa no te puedes fiar, hoy parece que se acaba el mundo y mañana parece que se acaban las acciones...

Anda que no he visto veces aperturas brutales hacia un lado u otro para luego girarse violentamente al sentido contrario...

Suerte.


----------



## percebo (9 Jun 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Burney dijo:
> 
> 
> > > Percebo, ve ahorrando para gambas por si acaso...
> ...


----------



## Colin W. Smith (9 Jun 2008)

*Mi análisis del Ibex*

Hola compis. He hecho un análisis técnico del Ibex 35. Lo he colgado en mi blog, por si queréis echarle un vistazo. Salu2


----------



## Burney (11 Jun 2008)

El objetivo de 12600 se ha rozado hoy, y el primer toque le ha servido para rebotar. Era lo normal.

Ahora mismo diria que el rebote podría seguir hasta el 12900 o incluso el 13200, para luego seguir bajando probablemente hasta el minimo de marzo. 

Mi consejo sería esperar a ver si llega a la zona de 13200 para abrir cortos (sería más seguro que el 12900), o esperar a abrirlos si se rompe el 12550 a la baja. 

Finalmente, destacar el peligroso grafico del nasdaq. No sólo ha perdido la directriz alcista desde minimos de marzo, además tiene una incipiente figura de doble techo si rompiera a la baja los 2430 puntos... 

Suerte


----------



## percebo (11 Jun 2008)

Burney dijo:


> El objetivo de 12600 se ha rozado hoy, y el primer toque le ha servido para rebotar. Era lo normal.
> 
> Ahora mismo diria que el rebote podría seguir hasta el 12900 o incluso el 13200, para luego seguir bajando probablemente hasta el minimo de marzo.
> 
> ...



Desafortunadamente el curro no te debe dejar mucho tiempo para dejarnos algun post, pero ultimamente estas que te sales, la verdad es que esto tiene muy mala (o buena segun se mire) pinta, a ver que pasa mañana con el 12600 que hoy han aguantado bastante el tiron.

Pd. si la cosa no la tuerzo yo por mi cuenta esto va para un poco mas de una racion de gambas.


----------



## Burney (12 Jun 2008)

percebo dijo:


> Desafortunadamente el curro no te debe dejar mucho tiempo para dejarnos algun post, pero ultimamente estas que te sales, la verdad es que esto tiene muy mala (o buena segun se mire) pinta, a ver que pasa mañana con el 12600 que hoy han aguantado bastante el tiron.
> 
> Pd. si la cosa no la tuerzo yo por mi cuenta esto va para un poco mas de una racion de gambas.



Buenas Percebo:

No sólo es mi curro. Además es mi pequeña empresa que tengo a medias con un amigo y socio... en fin...

Me empieza hasta a sorprender la fuerza de la caida. La verdad es que pensaba que se iria al 13200, pero no ha podido siquiera con el 12900.

Dando por sentado que abriremos por debajo del soporte 12600, mientras el IBEX siga por debajo de ese nivel recomiendo seguir con posiciones cortas con objetivo 11950-12000...

Ayer comenté lo del doble techo del Nasdaq, pues bien, hoy lo confirmó totalmente al romper a la baja el 2430. El objetivo de caida de la figura era el 2300... así que aún tendría un buen tramo de potencial caida...

Suerte y que vivan esas gambas.


----------



## percebo (12 Jun 2008)

Bueno ya que estamos me voy a marcar una yo de pitoniso, partiendo de la idea evidente de que yo de analisis tecnico no tengo ni pajolera idea, por lo que este comentario se debe tener en cuenta tanto como las predicciones de Raphel, mirando la grafica ¿no da la sensación que podría tener un pequeño soporte en los 12.300 euros?. 

A ver como arranca hoy, el dow no se ha portado mal al final, una ultima cosa, para operar en corto en el Nasdac a traves de que broker lo haces?.

Un saludo y suerte tambien para ti.


----------



## Burney (19 Jun 2008)

"Dando por sentado que abriremos por debajo del soporte 12600...

Joder, menudo owned. Al final, abrió en verde por algún motivo que desconozco y el soporte resistió y se rebotó.

En fin, por lo que veo en el gráfico, parece dificil que siga aguantandolo el soporte.

Yo ahora mismo esperaría a ver si el IBEX llega a la zona del 12000 para probar de abrir largos (en alguna accion blue chip con alta correlación con el indice, en mi caso concreto sería el SAN) en esa zona, con objetivo mínimo aproximado de 13200 (zona donde vendería las acciones), con un stop algo por debajo de los 12000 por si acaso.

Suerte

Percebo:
Soporte en 12300 si que lo hay, pero es muy debil, no es muy fiable. Aunque un rebote en ese punto para hacer un pullback al 12550-12600 si que podría ser viable...

Sobre lo de operar en cortos con el Nasdaq, se puede hacer con cualquier broker. Aclaro que yo no opero en futuros sobre indices (muy arriesgado y más si no puedes seguir el mercado), sólo muy de vez en cuando en acciones para estar corto. Y que cuando "abro largos" en los 12000 puntos del IBEX, lo que hago es comprar por ejemplo TEF o SAN para aprovecharme del posible rebote del IBEX, en cuyo caso esas acciones también subirían por su alta correlación con el indice). Saludos y suerte.


----------



## percebo (19 Jun 2008)

Sobre lo del rebote extraño de hoy tengo una teoria, mañana vencen los futuros y puede que les interese que no pierda los 12600 hoy si quieren subir el indice antes del vencimiento ya que si hoy perdiera los 12550 no quiero pensar donde se el ibex del tiron, con lo que poco podrían manipular mañana, y seguro que les interesa que el cierre este un poco mas arriba, despues de eso creo que dejaran el indice a su suerte, tiene toda la pinta de que dejan el caos para la semana que viene.

Yo estoy en dique seco ahora mismo, me ha pillado la opa del popular y el rebote de t5 y a3 del lunes y se ha llevado todo lo que habia ido ganando estos días, así que creo que me lo voy a tomar con un poco mas de calma y moverme de momento con cantidades un poco mas pequeñas antes de que me de un patatus.

Suerte.


----------



## Burney (23 Jun 2008)

Muy rapidamente: Ahora mismo estaría neutral, salvo para abrir cortos en la zona de 125xx o abrir largos en los entornos del 12.000. 

Si no me equivoco, de esos 12.000 podríamos rebotar al 13200 más o menos.

Veremos a ver. Suerte.

PD: Percebo, al final tu soporte en los 12300 funcionó. Bien visto.


----------



## percebo (2 Jul 2008)

Bueno, solo posteo para que Burney encuentre rapidamente el post, el cierre de hoy de sp500 ha sido justo a las puertas del abismo, mañana o gran rebote o castañazo de los que hacen historia, a ver como van las cosas, porque cuando todo parece que va en un sentido al final pasa todo locontrario.


----------



## Burney (3 Jul 2008)

percebo dijo:


> Bueno, solo posteo para que Burney encuentre rapidamente el post, el cierre de hoy de sp500 ha sido justo a las puertas del abismo, mañana o gran rebote o castañazo de los que hacen historia, a ver como van las cosas, porque cuando todo parece que va en un sentido al final pasa todo lo contrario.



Gracias por subir el post. Voy al lio. Ahora actualizo el visual, echo un vistazo a todo y os comento cosas.

Viendo el grafico, me dió toda la impresión de que si rompemos a la baja el 11650 el proximo destino sería el 10800 más o menos...


----------



## Colin W. Smith (3 Jul 2008)

percebo dijo:


> Bueno, solo posteo para que Burney encuentre rapidamente el post, el cierre de hoy de sp500 ha sido justo a las puertas del abismo, mañana o gran rebote o castañazo de los que hacen historia, a ver como van las cosas, porque cuando todo parece que va en un sentido al final pasa todo locontrario.



Ahora mismo el Ibex esta en caída libre. Todo indica que la vuelta de ayer a la resistencia de los 11950 suponía el cierre de un pull-back, y hoy tocaba caer. Esta mañana he colgado en mi blog mi análisis del índice.

PD: Por cierto, busco colaboradores/as para mi blog.


----------



## farruko (4 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Gracias por subir el post. Voy al lio. Ahora actualizo el visual, echo un vistazo a todo y os comento cosas.
> 
> Viendo el grafico, me dió toda la impresión de que si rompemos a la baja el 11650 el proximo destino sería el 10800 más o menos...



Burney una pregunta (si no te parece mucha intromision) , juegas con futuros mini-ibex o con futuros ibex porque , buscando info sobre futuros en google acabo de leer que tenias vendidos varios futuros ibex :: sobre 14000.


----------



## lonchafinismo (4 Jul 2008)

Hola, tendo una duda desde hace mucho tiempo.

Si estás corto en un valor que deja de cotizar(por ejemplo suspensión de pagos), y no vuelve a cotizar ese valor, que consecuencias tendría para el que esta corto, y como haría para devolver las acciones, ¿comprarlas en el mercado gris?

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## percebo (6 Jul 2008)

PUes si estas corto y deja de cotizar, te ha tocado la loteria, el premio lo mismo que valen las acciones que vendiste.


----------



## Burney (10 Jul 2008)

Copio y pego en mi post mi opinión actual del IBEX que puse esta mañana en el post del ibex del foro de burbuja:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/941246-post2986.html

Ahora estamos en una "plana" (movimiento lateral) entre el 11.600 y el 12.000, normalmente son figuras que se suelen romper en la misma dirección del movimiento precedente. Y que además indican fuerza en esa dirección, ya que ni siquiera "permite" un rebote digno.

Los que seguimos el mercado y/o operamos en él, ahora estariamos neutrales esperando una señal de largos en cuanto supere los 12000 (+ filtro) o de cortos en cuanto rompa a la baja los 11.600. Digo estaríamos porque ayer en los 11980 del IBEX pillé un corto del SAN. (que cerraré si el IBEX supera el 12.000 obviamente)


----------



## Burney (10 Jul 2008)

farruko dijo:


> Burney una pregunta (si no te parece mucha intromision) , juegas con futuros mini-ibex o con futuros ibex porque , buscando info sobre futuros en google acabo de leer que tenias vendidos varios futuros ibex :: sobre 14000.



Buenas:

Perdona el retraso. No juego con futuros mini-ibex, eso es para mayores, yo soy todavía un bebé .
Yo por ahora con futuros sobre acciones y con no muchos. Ojalá tuviera esos futuros vendidos sobre 14000,pero no es así, lo que recuerdo es haber aconsejado abrir cortos por la zona de los 14200-14300 entre otras cosas por el pullback que estuve poniendo varias veces. Una pena que por entonces no pudiera seguir mucho el mercado y no haberlo aprovechado...

Lo que pasa es que uso el IBEX (por eso le hago el seguimiento) como referencia para intentar ir siempre a favor de corriente. Es mucho más fácil que al comprar determinado valor suba si el IBEX sube, y más aún si además forma parte del IBEX35.

Por ejemplo, ayer vendí un futuro del SAN cuando el IBEX estaba en 11980, o sea en la banda superior del canal lateral intradiario (ojo, lo hubiera comprado si lo hubiera superado). Y lo cerraré al precio que esté tanto si llega el IBEX al objetivo que espero (10700-10800) como si rompe por arriba el canal lateral (12.000).

En definitiva, se trata de _navegar aprovechando el viento del mercado_... Con lo puta y reputa que es la bolsa cualquier apoyo es importante.

Saludos


----------



## Burney (10 Jul 2008)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Hola, tendo una duda desde hace mucho tiempo.
> 
> Si estás corto en un valor que deja de cotizar(por ejemplo suspensión de pagos), y no vuelve a cotizar ese valor, que consecuencias tendría para el que esta corto, y como haría para devolver las acciones, ¿comprarlas en el mercado gris?
> 
> Gracias por las respuestas.




La verdad es que todavia no recuerdo ningún caso de esos. Recuerdo que hace años pasó algo así con Avanzit, pero después de mucho tiempo sin cotizar volvió al parqué, pero no recuerdo si fué por suspensión de pagos o por otro motivo.

Creo que, aparte del mercado gris, también se puede contactar con tu broker, que seguro que conoce a más de uno con acciones en su cartera, que ya no tendrían valor y os pondría en contacto para acordar la transacción (por un notario), asi al menos ese accionista pillaria algo por sus acciones con valor 0 y tu las tendrías para cerrar tu posición y devolverle sus acciones al prestamista. 

De todas formas, me parece que un valor no puede dejar de cotizar de un dia para otro, antes hay unos dias de negociación en el que el precio obviamente se dirige a los 0,0x euros y es ahi donde obligatoriamente los tienes que cerrar comprando en el mercado. Probablemente incluso tu mismo broker te avise o incluso lo haga por su cuenta a última hora si no recibe instrucciones.

Como probablemente el precio al que puedas cerrar tu posición sería infimo, harías un buen pelotazo jejejeje (alguien se imagina unos cortos en AST cuando estaban en 70 €... la ostia).


PD: Respuesta también para Percebo. Por cierto, como van esas gambas...  debe estar creciditas jejejeej


----------



## percebo (10 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> PD: Respuesta también para Percebo. Por cierto, como van esas gambas...  debe estar creciditas jejejeej



Jajajajaja, estan de todo menos gorditas, cuanta razon tienes con lo de que la bolsa es una puta de cuidado, ahora mismo solo estoy mirando porque es una autentica locura, justo lo que se hablaba la ultima vez, ahora mismo la teoria del sentimiento contrario esta funcionando de escandalo, asi que creo que lo mejor es ver tranquilamente tanta locura.

Por la gambas no te preocupes que si doña bolsa no quiere estirarse, yo por mi parte sigo manteniendo la oferta, aunque sean gambones al vapor como los que preparaba el director Skiner al delegado de educación.

PD: estoy tentado de escribir que ahora, 21:00 horas, da la sensacion de que si finalmente el sp500 acaba por romper mañana puede ser un dia curioso, pero mejor no digo nada, seguro que faltando 15 minutos salta la noticia de que ha aumentado la venta de piruletas en michigan y vuelve a subir y !otro rebotito mañana, asi que mi teoria es que mañana el ibex hará lo que le salga de las narices.

Un saludo y suerte con ese Santander, caña al Botin.


----------



## percebo (10 Jul 2008)

Lo dicho al final la venta de piruletas se ha disparado, joder que locura, pues nada, para mañana más de lo mismo (o no porque vaya semanita, cualquiera se fia).


----------



## Burney (15 Jul 2008)

El objetivo de 10700-10800 está cada vez más cercano...

Hagan sus apuestas señores... ¿rebotará o seguirá cayendo?...

Yo por si acaso, como he dicho en el post del ibex en el foro de la burbuja, cerraré mi corto y mi put del SAN en esos niveles.

Por cierto, he iniciado un seguimiento a AMD para pillar si llegase a la zona de 3,10. Parece demasiado lejano (ahora está a 4,5x) pero bueno... por si acaso... No os perdais el grafico. Es brutal cómo se las gasta este valor.


----------



## percebo (15 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> El objetivo de 10700-10800 está cada vez más cercano...
> 
> Hagan sus apuestas señores... ¿rebotará o seguirá cayendo?...
> 
> ...



La verdad es que a mi me da igual, hoy por fin me ha salido un bien un dia movido, ¿el secreto? que gracias al trabajo no he podido seguir al mercado y no he podido meter mi manita prodigiosa, cada vez estoy mas convencido de que lo mejor es dejar las ordenes que tenía uno pensado el día anterior y no seguir la bolsa, asi que hoy me he cerrado un poco largo y mañana abra como abra cierro uno de los dos minis que tengo comprados y dejo el otro para compensar los cortos que tengo en acciones para quedarme más o menos neutral hasta que la cosa se clarifique un poco, necesito un pco de tranquilidad y ver las cosas con un poco mas de distancia.

Me alegro de que le sacaras un poco de pasta a mi paisano botin, duro con el. y suerte.


----------



## Burney (16 Jul 2008)

Buenos dias:

Sigo creyendo que este rebote aún no es el bueno. Como no tengo el visual actualizado desde el pasado dia 11, no puedo saber niveles exactos de resistencia del IBEX (la del SAN si, los 11 euros).

Ya veremos qué pasa.

PD: Percebo, te recomiendo tranquilidad en la operativa. También te recomiendo que te centres con una sola accion para la operativa especuladora como yo hago con el SAN (por eso sigo tanto el IBEX, por la enorme correlación que hay entre el indice y la acción). Como dice el dicho, el que mucho abarca poco aprieta. Suerte


----------



## Burney (16 Jul 2008)

Vengo comentando desde el viernes pasado en el post de "habeis visto el IBEX" que tengo toda la impresión de que el crudo va a dar un buen tirón a la baja.

En principio el objetivo de caida estaría en los 110 dolares.

Ahi pongo el grafico. No lo tengo actualizado desde el viernes pasado, pero al menos sirve para ver que por entonces ya se veian unas claras divergencias bajistas tanto en MACD, RSI y Momentum.

Además, en los 150 euros estaría el objetivo del PS que se ve en la linea de retroceso de fibonacci (si, también se puede usar para intentar encontrar posibles objetivos de movimiento y techos).

La clave está en una directriz alcista que ahora mismo debe estar por los 13x dolares. Si se pierde a la baja será una señal de cortos en el crudo. Si este escenario del crudo se cumple, nos espera un buen tramo alcista en las bolsas. Sectores como aerolineas podrían subir como cohetes. 





PD: He puesto una orden de compra en AVZ a 1,03 euros.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (16 Jul 2008)

Excelente analisis, gracias Burney.


----------



## percebo (16 Jul 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Buenos dias:
> 
> Sigo creyendo que este rebote aún no es el bueno. Como no tengo el visual actualizado desde el pasado dia 11, no puedo saber niveles exactos de resistencia del IBEX (la del SAN si, los 11 euros).
> 
> ...




Gracias por el consejo, me hacen falta todos los del mundo y seguramente el mejor de todos es "ten tu dinero alejado de la bolsa" pero de momento tengo que comprobar si se puede sacar algo de esto o no, la verdad es que nunca he tomado una decision arriesgada (economicamente hablando) y creo que me lo puedo permitir.

No te creas que ando metido en muchos berenjenales, solo tengo abiertos tres cortos en acciones y todos despues de que dieran una señal buena (por ejemplo acciona al romper la cabeza con hombros, vendidas a 150) el valor total es mas o menos 1 mini, osea que cuando creo que puede haber un rebote en un soporte, o la situación no es clara mantengo un mini comprado y suele compensarse, asi me ahorro un monton en comisiones de las cfd´s.

JEJEJEJE, eso en teoria, en la practica alguna vez he intentado adelantarme al mercado, jugar con los futuros, aprovechar movimientos fuertes... el resultado siempre es el mismo, primero un palo y luego intento arreglarlo.... y claro lo arreglo a peor.

Pero el caso es que afortunadamente lo que saco de una manera compensa las otras pifias, me he tatuado en la mano "no improvises gañan" y yo creo que si me hago caso (que no es facil) la cosa puede que funcione, con no palmar pasta e ir aprendiendo me conformo.

Sobre el mercado esta muy raro, yo ahora mismo no entraria, seguramente rebotara, pero te puede pillar a pie cambiado en cualquier momento


----------



## Burney (6 Ago 2008)

Buenas, ya estoy de vuelta con ordenador nuevo (en verdad lo tengo desde hace semana y pico pero he aprovechado para descansar de bolsa y de todo).

Veo que el crudo ya está a punto de alcanzar el objetivo de los 110 $... Veremos a ver qué pasa...

Así a ojo, al IBEX en principio le veo un objetivo de 12400-12500 para luego seguir cayendo. Atención pues si hubiera rotura del 12000 al alza para hacer un rapido picoteo alcista con stop loss por debajo de ese nivel.

Saludos y suerte a todos.


----------



## Burney (11 Sep 2008)

Como ultimamente me levanto más temprano, no puedo trasnochar y por tanto no puedo seguir apenas el mercado.

Simplemente avisar de que estamos rozando el minimo de hace unos meses. Perder el soporte sería señal de abrir cortos (siempre hay que esperar a que se confirme la rotura y evitar anticiparse).

Hay veces que tras el latigazo de la rotura rebota hasta el nivel anterior de soporte (pullback), si eso pasara sería también un buen momento de abrir cortos. Sobre esto, vease cómo el nivel de los 12.000, que fué soporte en enero de este año, ha sido el nivel de resistencia durante los ultimos meses.

Recordad que, si se abre cortos, el stop-loss por encima de los 10900 (más un pico como filtro) es muy importante para evitar disgustos.

A ver si este fin de semana saco algo de tiempo para actualizar gráficos y dar posibles objetivos...

Suerte


----------



## Burney (15 Sep 2008)

Buenas:

Gráficamente en el IBEX todo indica que veremos minimos inferiores. Pero hasta que no se perfore a la baja los 10900 puntos no tendremos la confirmación. Siempre aconsejo disciplina y tener una estrategia, nunca conviene anticiparse porque ya se vió el jueves-viernes cómo de estar muy cerca de romper soporte, al final acabó cerrando el viernes 400 puntos por encima. 

En el grafico adjunto se ve claramente el canal bajista en el que están tanto el IBEX tanto el Nasdaq Composite. Lo normal sería que ambos indices acabaran buscando la banda inferior del canal, en el IBEX sería aproximadamente la zona de los 9700-9800 puntos y el Composite los 1800 y algo. En esa zona ya abría que tener cuidado con los cortos que se tengan para irlos cerrando, y habría que estudiar el abrir largos selectivos en valores menos expuestos a la crisis financiera (a menos que la ostia de estos ultimos sea brutal y siempre que sean BBVA o SAN, con los demás bancos cotizados mucho cuidado).

Finalmente, para los más entendidos (en cuanto pueda explico el tema de las divergencias*) aconsejo que echen un vistazo a la divergencia alcista que empieza a hacer el MACD diario del IBEX (no el que se ve en el gráfico, que es el del Nasdaq) y también el Momentum, que podría estar avisando de que *PODRÍAMOS ESTAR CERCA DE UN SUELO IMPORTANTE de corto/medio plazo*. Y no menos a tener en cuenta, la sobreventa del MACD semanal que a poco que rebotase el IBEX en el objetivo señalado podría dar señal de compra... Al igual que también hay que tener en cuenta que estaríamos en la onda 5ª del tramo bajista desde maximos...

En conclusión: a corto creo que veremos nuevos minimos, pero luego veo subidas importantes a medio plazo.

Saludos y suerte.

PD: *Edito para añadir sobre el tema de las divergencias, que en el grafico de más arriba del crudo (mensaje del 16-7-08)se ve clarisimamente cómo las divergencias bajistas en varios indicadores estaban avisando de que el crudo podría estar haciendo techo, como al final así fué. Sobre éste ahora mismo no tengo claro hacia donde puede ir, porque a pesar de que rebotó en el nivel de soporte que esperaba (110 $), el rebote fué inferior al que me pensaba, lo cual me hace pensar que la presión bajista es mayor y por tanto que la corrección a medio/largo podría ser mayor de lo que al principio pensaba (hasta los 80$ incluso).


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (15 Sep 2008)

Gracias Burney. 

PD: Lo clavaste con el crudo


----------



## Burney (16 Sep 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Gracias Burney.
> 
> PD: Lo clavaste con el crudo



Gracias a ti por la visita. Lo del crudo fué algo de suerte, pero por otro lado he de reconocer que esperaba un rebote algo más grande en el 110...

Respecto al IBEX, poco más que añadir a lo de ayer. Una pena no haber podido estar conectado esta tarde, el pullback que ha hecho el mercado al soporte anterior ha sido de libro y una oportunidad brutal para pillar cortos. En fin, que le voy a hacer... 

Ahora tenemos dos niveles a tener en cuenta: el 10830 por abajo y el 10900 por arriba. Lo normal, visto el pullback y el cierre USA, sería que rompiese a la baja el 10830 y siguiese cayendo buscando nuevos minimos... 

Saludos y suerte.

PD: Aprovecho para daros este enlace para ver TR USA, incluso en preapertura.

http://www.daytrades.com/ref=ecna dave


----------



## Tae-suk (16 Sep 2008)

El Dow Jones también cae un 4.5%. Estais como regaderas si teneis la ocurrencia de comprar a lo largo de estos días.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (18 Sep 2008)

Otro banyo de sangre en Asia. El Hang Seng (Hong Kong) cae 1300 puntos hasta los 16336 (-7.38%).


----------



## Burney (18 Sep 2008)

Mayormente sigo teniendo la misma opinión que en el analisis que hice más arriba. 

Añadir que este viernes es triple hora bruja (Vencimiento trimestral de futuros de acciones, indices y de opciones), y no es raro ver que ese dia coincida con suelos o techos de mercado en el corto plazo.

Comentar también que INTEL ha cerrado justo encima de una directriz alcista que unía minimos inferiores desde el año 2002 (18,50 $ más o menos). La verdad es que hace pinta de que lo va a romper hacia abajo, y si lo hace saltarán muchos más stops y será mucha más presión bajista al mercado. A lo que voy, suelo utilizar estas roturas en valores muy grandes como una "confirmación" de la continuación de la tendencia bajista general (comprobad como en el suelo que hizo el mercado en enero de este año, Intel rebotó justo en la directriz sin romperla a la baja...). 

Finalmente, practicamente tengo decidido que si el Nasdaq Composite llega a los entornos de los 1800 puntos voy a pillar unas cuantas AMD al precio que estén en ese momento (si los mercados hacen suelo en ese nivel como creo, AMD también debería hacerlo en ese momento). Imagino que por entonces estaría entre la zona de los 3,50-4,00 $. Ya veremos.

Perdon por el tocho 


PD: Malditos Usureros, ¿tienes algún nivel de soporte en el que tengas pensado entrar en el mercado en el caso de que el mercado llegara a ese nivel? Suerte


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (18 Sep 2008)

Burney dijo:


> PD: Malditos Usureros, ¿tienes algún nivel de soporte en el que tengas pensado entrar en el mercado en el caso de que el mercado llegara a ese nivel? Suerte



Ahora estoy siguiendo unos pocos valores que me conozco al dedillo, y operando cuando los veo "oversold" o "overbought". Por ejemplo el dia 11 compre Barclays a 290 y vendi ayer a 345.

Ahora me he vuelto a fijar en DGO (Dragon Oil), que lleva cayendo desde los 550 (al mismo tiempo que caia el crudo) y ha llegado a estar hasta 195. Hay un fuerte soporte en 188, asi que me ha parecido un buen punto de entrada. Ayer abri a 198, pensando en dejarlo abierto una o dos semanas, con stop en 184 y con target 250:

<a href='http://www.advfn.com' title='Free stock charts & share prices from www.advfn.com'><img border='0' src='http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=chartscreenshot&u=x9DgeYdF3H8BBrHy5bELCuooPbltWKf1'><br><i>free</i> stock charts from www.advfn.com</a><br>​
PD: Por cierto el crudo vuelve a recuperar hasta 99$ ahora mismo.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (18 Sep 2008)

Burney dijo:


> PD: Malditos Usureros, ¿tienes algún nivel de soporte en el que tengas pensado entrar en el mercado en el caso de que el mercado llegara a ese nivel? Suerte



Muchos estan esperando a que el VIX llegue a 40, es lo que ha marcado los "reversals" anteriores:


----------



## MNSV (18 Sep 2008)

Mañana festival alcista "viva la vida loca" que temo que seguirá la misma pauta: fuerte al comienzo y temor hasta que abra Wall Street.

Los ADR de SAN y BBVA han subido más de un 8%.

Siempre hay una segunda oportunidad para salir.


----------



## Burney (19 Sep 2008)

Buenas, desconozco los motivos que hay detrás del subidón del mercado USA, imagino que la FED habrá hecho alguna de las suyas o deben haber soltado algún rumor...

De todas formas, revisando el gráfico del IBEX (y luego el del Nasdaq) acabo de ver que se me pasó una directriz muy importante, que es la que se puede ver de color rojo en el gráfico que os pongo. Ahi se ve claramente cómo el Nasdaq en cuanto ha tocado la directriz de color rojo se ha disparado al alza. Lo mismo que pasará mañana con el IBEX tras haberse apoyado hoy en su respectiva directriz. 

Tras este apoyo, parece más o menos evidente que ambos indices están formando una cuña bajista. La cuestión ahora es si van a lograr subir los mercados en busca de la directriz superior de la cuña o no... 

Habrá que seguir acontecimientos... y ver hasta dónde llega el rebote...

Suerte






PD: Malditos usureros, felicidades con las DGO (las recuerdo de hace un par de meses, cuando saliste de ellas en los 400) porque parece que la has vuelto a clavar con la entrada y mañana te abrirán mucho más alegres (como hace un par de meses con Barclays). En principio hasta la zona de 270 tiene una subida facil... pero superar ese nivel a la primera lo veo dificil, ya que estuvo haciendo de soporte durante un mes y debe haber mucho pillado por esa zona... En fin, suerte con ellas.

PD2: MSNV, mejor podríamos decir, tal como está la cosa macro, que siempre hay una segunda oportunidad para abrir cortos más arriba... . Saludos


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (19 Sep 2008)

La virgen! Si hubiera dejado Barclays abierto, esta manyana se disparo hasta 450! Ahora se ha estabilizado en 400. Bueno, como consuelo me queda que tengo otra posicion en Barclays, esta de acciones de verdad (por el famoso yield 12%) que pille a 280, asi que algo de cacho he pillado...

Otra cosa, alguna que otra vez he jugueteado con el Hang Seng y sacado un buen pico, ayer me parecio ver la capitulacion del HSI e incluso hice un grafico y lo puse en el foro. Pues hoy.. ha subido casi un 10%!!!


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (22 Sep 2008)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Ahora me he vuelto a fijar en DGO (Dragon Oil)...Ayer abri a 198...



Parece que la cosa va bien por ahora... 



> *DGO*: 236.50 p Up 33.50 (16.50%)


----------



## Burney (6 Oct 2008)

He puesto para comprar unas pocas AMD a 3,54 $ (por si hay latigazo brutal a la baja tipico de estos valores), aunque por ahora aguanta muy bien el soporte de 4 $...

Tengo pensado entrar si el Nasdaq Composite llegase a los 1780-1800 puntos (no está muy lejos ya...). Como aún creo que le queda caida adicional, prefiero poner la compra tan abajo por si cuela...

PD: No lo intenten en sus casas


----------



## Burney (6 Oct 2008)

Bueno, pues el NAsdaq Composite ha llegado a la zona de objetivos, y por ello he comprado AMD a 4,04 $...

Voy a cenar y luego a rezar...


----------



## Burney (7 Oct 2008)

Ahi va gráfico del Nasdaq Composite en el que se ve claramente cómo los minimos de hoy han coincidido con el 61,8% de fibonacci.

Asimismo, se ve cómo la zona del 50% de corrección de fibonacci está haciendo de soporte del IBEX (10620).

La perdida de esos niveles a la baja sería una importante señal bajista. Mientras no se pierdan, atentos a posibles rebotes...


----------



## Burney (8 Oct 2008)

Marchando un gráfico de AMD, en el que se ve la divergencia alcista brutal en MACD diario (divergencia que también tiene el RSI)

También hay divergencias alcistas en indicadores semanales.

MACD mensual cerca de dar señal de compra...

Por otra parte, está formando una cuña bajista... que suelen romperse al alza... 

La banda inferior de la cuña está en 3,50, que es donde la voy a esperar con lo gordo por si llegara (obviamente, dependiendo de si llega cuando el Composite en niveles de soporte).

Aclaro que no estoy recomendando comprar, simplemente estoy explicando por qué he decidido entrar en este valor... y entrar con más pasta si llega a 3,50. 



Sobre el IBEX, ahora ya, tras el cierre USA, parece muy probable que pierda el soporte de 10600 puntos...


----------



## Burney (9 Oct 2008)

Acabo de vender las AMD a 4.31. No me gustó nada el cierre de ayer muy apurado al soporte. Y como creo que el Nasdaq va a seguir cayendo... ésta probablemente caiga también. Espero tener suerte y volver a entrar a 3,50 como poco.


----------



## Burney (10 Oct 2008)

Les recomiendo ver este grafico. Si perdemos los 9400 puntos (61,8% de fibonacci de toda la subida de minimos del 2002 a maximos del año pasado), recomiendo aplazar la entrada en el mercado hasta que el IBEX llegue a la zona de 8000, que es por donde está la directriz inferior de ese canal...



Suerte a todos


----------



## Burney (10 Oct 2008)

Marchando una orden de compra de AMD a 3,54 $...

PD: La he bajado a 3,44.


----------



## Tezifon (10 Oct 2008)

Burney dijo:


> Mayormente sigo teniendo la misma opinión que en el analisis que hice más arriba.
> 
> Añadir que este viernes es triple hora bruja (Vencimiento trimestral de futuros de acciones, indices y de opciones), y no es raro ver que ese dia coincida con suelos o techos de mercado en el corto plazo.
> 
> ...



Esto es por la división de Amd?


> AMD planea dividirse en dos y enfocarse sólo en el desarrollo de nuevos procesadores
> 
> El segundo fabricante de la industria tiene decidido separar sus plantas para incorporarlas a un emprendimiento conjunto con empresas de Emiratos Árabes Unidos, y con esto obtener una inyección de efectivo para reducir sus deudas en pos de ubicarse en un mejor lugar para competir frente a Intel.
> Con motivo de la crisis financiera que azota a los mercados internacionales, las acciones de AMD en Wall Street saltaban un 30%, y desde la meca económica mundial esperaban que la compañía deplegara su estrategia _“activo inteligente_”, que había sido anunciada hace unos meses para invertir más en el desarrollo de procesadores y menos en la producción.
> En este sentido, *Advanced Technology Investment Company* (ATIC), un fondo de inversión estatal de Abu Dabi, desembolsará al menos 5.700 millones de dólares por el 55% de la sociedad y tendrá la mitad de los sillones del directorio. AMD controlará el resto.



buena inyección les han metido


----------



## Tezifon (10 Oct 2008)

> Añadir que este viernes es triple hora bruja (Vencimiento trimestral de futuros de acciones, indices y de opciones), y no es raro ver que ese dia coincida con suelos o techos de mercado en el corto plazo.



es esta la clave del volumen escandaloso que se esta viendo hoy?

BBVA 101.103.766
Iberdrola 284.660.641
Repsol 344.438.834
Santander 731.439.842
Telefonica 886.562.016

IBEX 35 - Indice - resumen - Volumen - elEconomista.es

casi 900 millones de volumen telefonica ¿no es una burrada hoygan?


----------



## Tezifon (10 Oct 2008)

y siguen vendiendo que no veas


----------



## Burney (14 Oct 2008)

Vaya owned... al final me equivoqué bajando la entrada en AMD y se me han escapado... :o al menos por ahora.

Sobre el IBEX, joder, parece mentira que no hiciera mucho caso al hecho de que en los entornos del 8900 estaba la linea inferior de un canal bajista, que es la que ha servido de apoyo al megarebote de hoy. Y eso que la había visto... que tiene más delito... (en este grafico que subí hace unos dias se ve el canal) 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1122627-post193.html

En fin. Qué se le va a hacer, aparte de aprender para la próxima... 

Subo un grafico donde se ven los niveles de retroceso de fibonacci del impulso bajista 14300-8900. Un retroceso minimo del 38,2% nos llevaría hasta el 11.000... asi que aconsejo prudencia con abrir posiciones cortas al menos hasta llegar a ese nivel. También se ve que la banda superior del canal ahora mismo está un poco por encima de los 12.000 puntos... (parece increible que nos vayan a llevar hasta allí a corto plazo, así que por ahora mejor ignorar esa directriz).

Finalmente, se ve cómo hay lo que se suele llamar un "precio seguro". Es algo que aprendí hace tiempo viendo a expertos en otros foros, y se ve claramente con el hecho de que el nivel del 38,2% de fibonacci del tramo de caida coincide con un minimo importante anterior (en este caso, los 10900). La teoria dice que tirando un fibo haciendo coincidir ese minimo anterior con el 38,2%, te dice el nivel más o menos aproximado en dónde va a finalizar el impulso. A la hora de verdad, a veces va bien (como en este caso) y a veces no. 

Acompaño minigrafico del SAN para que se vea que también se mueve dentro de un canal y también hizo apoyo en la parte inferior del canal. Éste si que veo más probable que lo lleven a la banda superior del canal, que está en 11,50. Probablemente si llega a ese nivel y coincide con el 10900 del IBEX pruebe a vender algun futurillo.

Suerte a todos


----------



## Burney (16 Oct 2008)

Buenas, esta tarde he pillado unas pocas AMD a 3,76 $.

Esta noche al cierre da resultados, por lo que he leido en una noticia en yahoo parece que se esperan malos. Cuando se esperan malos... si al final son malos suelen subir por estar descontado y si son buenos suben más por ser una "sorpresa" (entrecomillo sorpresa porque los peces gordos saben de sobras cómo serán antes de hacerse públicos). Por si acaso, he pillado unas pocas, si da un bajon y cae a 3 $, pillaré 1000 € más. Si da un subidón y supera el 4,50 $, entraré con esos 1.000 € más.

Sobre el IBEX, al final no pude ponerme corto porque se quedó un par de centenares de puntos por debajo de dónde lo esperaba... :o ahora mismo no sé dar predicción de lo que puede hacer... :


----------



## Burney (23 Oct 2008)

Actualizando gráfico de largo plazo.

Posibles soportes tenemos más o menos...

- donde el minimo anterior que es donde está la directriz bajista de color verde (+-8800). No apostaría por él viendo el cierre usa...

- en 8500, zona de resistencia de abril-mayo de 2004. Para los agiles podría dar oportunidad de trading en ese punto para un rebote al 8800 (arriesgadillo).

- en +-7800 puntos, por donde pasa la linea gruesa de color rojo, y por donde coincide con el objetivo de un PS (el nivel del 50% coincide con el minimo de enero de este año, y el de 38,2% coincide con el minimo de julio). Esta zona ya parece muy interesante... 

Bueno, ya no puedo decir más... Suerte.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Oct 2008)

Gracias Burney.


Je,je,je,...está difícil ¿eh?


----------



## Burney (23 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias Burney.
> 
> 
> Je,je,je,...está difícil ¿eh?




De nada. Y tanto que está dificil... aunque no tanto, ahora estando corto se estaría en la gloria...  pero claro, estando tan abajo y rumores de más bajadas de tipos por los bancos centrales a ver quién se atreve a ponerse corto...

Veo que los entornos del 8500 han valido de soporte, y que ha cerrado prácticamente justo por debajo del soporte anterior, el entorno del 8800.

Ahora... hasta que no cierren los USAS... 

Aprovecho para subir un gráfico muy importante del Nasdaq Composite, está muy cerca ya de una directriz alcista de muy largo plazo que ahora mismo pasa por los entornos del 1500-1510 puntos.. Si rompe a la baja esa directriz, el caos, ya que no hay soportes hasta la zona de 1300 puntos y luego el soporte grande, que está en el 1100. Habrá que esperar a ver qué pasa... parece mucha directriz como para romperla así como así sin que antes haya un rebote...

Marchando el gráfico del Nasdaq...




Queria subir un gráfico de INTC para que se viera que ya se está acercando a un nivel de soporte importante, pero tengo problemas con el Visual y no me abre el archivo. Como no sé si esta noche podré actualizar, subo este grafico que hice hace unos dias para una amigo. Es de hace unas semanas pero da igual, el soporte en 12,80se ve igualmente (de perderlo, el siguiente estaría en 10 $):


----------



## Txeco (23 Oct 2008)

Ostia lo del Nasdaq da bastante yuyu ....


----------

